# What's on Your Tarantula Wish List?



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 19, 2010)

This is what I currently have on my wish list, in no particular order. 

P. formosa
B. smithi
A. chalcodes
G. pulchripes
P. metallica
A. seemanni
E. campestratus
B. colloratvillosum
P. cambridgei
C. elegans
A. diversipes
A. gomesiana
A. juruenicola
B. cyaneifemur
C. ritae
C. sellatus
T. ockerti
T. cupreus
A. ulrichea
A. bicegoi
B. auratum
B. boehmei
B. emilia
B. klaasi
B. Albiceps
T. subcaeruleus
M. balfouri
Euathlus Sp – Pichidangui

What's on your wish list?


----------



## GK. (Jun 19, 2010)

GBB
H. maculata
E. Murinus
A. versicolor
B. smithi
B. emilia
And maybe some kind of pokie.

Those are all I'm really looking at getting right now. And the Atlanta Repticon is coming up so we'll see if a can scratch a couple off that list.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 19, 2010)

GK. said:


> GBB
> H. maculata
> E. Murinus
> A. versicolor
> ...


Great list! other than the H. mac  I'll never own one. But I'm not saying you shouldn't.

Hope you get everything you want at Repticon! I love expos


----------



## Terry D (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi Toni/all,

P.ornata.....will be able to cross this one off "want" list soon.
B. albiceps
B. auratum
B. klaasi
C schioedtei
Xenesthis immanis or just about any of the few spp available.
P. subfusca "lowland"

I guess no 1 would actually be to get my female pulchra back. No 2 would be no more friggin escapes for cryin out loud! 2 in a two month period. I've kept several + hentzi over the past 30 years and only had 1 other escape which was found- as my klugi recently was.

Cheers,

Terry


----------



## Anubis77 (Jun 19, 2010)

Anything big, female, and relatively inexpensive excluding overly common species. What's always on my list are Aphonopelma species. I was just reminded of the existence of A. bicoloratum. That will be a priority if I see it at a show. Maybe a female Poecilotheria of any species would be a nice replacement for the male P. regalis who's probably going to mature next molt, but I'm not made of money, so that likely won't happen for a while.

I want to get it to ~50 spiders and quit adding anything to my collection for a year.


----------



## Terry D (Jun 19, 2010)

Oops, forgot H. mac and S calceatum. They'd be near the bottom, though.

Terry


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 19, 2010)

Iridopelma seladonium
Avicularia diversipes female ***
Avicularia sooretama
Phormingochilus everetti
Heterothele gabonensis
Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus MM  ***
Idiothele sp. "blue foot"

*** - If anyone has these, and are willing to part with them, P.M. me ASAP.


----------



## NikiP (Jun 19, 2010)

Avic huriana
Avic purpurea
P. metallic
P. ornata
P. subfusca "lowland"
B. boehmei
G. pulchra
OBTs
L. violaceopes
H. mac


----------



## B8709 (Jun 19, 2010)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Brachypelma Boehmei

Avicularia Versicolor


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 19, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Iridopelma seladonium
> Avicularia diversipes female ***
> Avicularia sooretama
> Phormingochilus everetti
> ...


I knew that posting this would lead me to Ts I hadn't heard of yet  Thanks!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 19, 2010)

Anubis77 said:


> I was just reminded of the existence of A. bicoloratum. That will be a priority if I see it at a show.


I forgot to add that to my list. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 19, 2010)

Terry D said:


> C schioedtei


Another one I didn't know about. 

I'm sorry about your escapes. Are they still roaming your house?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jun 19, 2010)

All Poecilotheria sp.


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 19, 2010)

GBB
A. versicolor
B. smithi
P. Imirnia (mine died     )
P. Metallica


----------



## syndicate (Jun 19, 2010)

Not to many species I'm currently looking for but the ones I'd really like to get our:

_Ornithoctonus costalis_
_Ornithoctonus andersoni_
_Chilbrachys stridulans_
_Lyrognathus lessunda_
_Lyrognathus fuscus_
_Lyrognathus achilles _

-Chris


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jun 19, 2010)

We have a lot of what we wanted, all we still really want is:

Poecilotheria subfusca "highland"
Monocentropus balfouri
Xenesthis intermedia
Xenesthis immanis
Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
Megaphobema peterklaasi
Sphaerobothria hoffmani
Brachypelma boehmei

That's about it.

Cass


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 19, 2010)

I need more Avics.. 4 just isnt enough! 

Apart from my wishlist usually just appear in my head when I see a purty T for sale=p


----------



## Terry D (Jun 19, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Oops, forgot H. mac and S calceatum. They'd be near the bottom, though.
> 
> My bad. Thats S calceata. Was heading out the door and remembered. The spelling rules were ingrained long ago on Genera and sp, with exception of occasional (ant total) brainfarts such as spelling braunshauseni as braunshenhauseni
> 
> Terry





MichReptiles said:


> I knew that posting this would lead me to Ts I hadn't heard of yet  Thanks!


Not always, but this more often pertains to long-time collectors and breeders. New sp and rarities are a hot commodity there and understandably so. My hat's off to 'em but I'll stick to what I have along with the few terrestrials and even fewer arboreals in my want list.

 M peterklaasi brought to memory by Cass is very interesting and mesomelas is about the best looking t out there. However, I'm not ready for this cool temp, wet loving genera which IMO =mold and/or fungus amongus.

 GBB are cool but colors tacky and a bit too shocking. I'll name it pennywise if I get one.

P. ornata is FERRIKIN AWESOME! 





MichReptiles said:


> Another one I didn't know about.
> 
> I'm sorry about your escapes. Are they still roaming your house?


Boo, the female pulchra is still awol. I do the occasional "ahem, dropped a crick" along with a shallow waterbowl near the fridge. Dangit! I've changed some things up a bit and hopefully this won't happen again. :wall::wall:

Terry


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jun 20, 2010)

Affordable
A. versicolor
GBB
Any brachypelma
G. pulchra
At least one Aphonopelma
All of the Psalmo's
E. campestratus
OBT (Fun fun fun)
Any Ephebopus

And the ones I'll probably never have 
Xenesthis spp.
Pamphobeteus spp.
Megaphobema  spp.
And of course P. metallica

And the many ones that I saw in the Genus galleries that aren't in the hobby that I would die to have


----------



## Sky`Scorcher (Jun 20, 2010)

A.chacoana
A.moderatum
B.auratum
B.baumgarteni
C.fimbriatus
E.murinus
G.rosea RCF 
G.concepcion
H.minax(Priority!!)
H.Schmidti
L.parahybana
M.robustum
M.mesomelas(Priority!!)
N.vulpinus
N.coloratovillosus
P.formosa
P.metallica
P.subfusca highland
P.murinus
P.irminia

:drool::drool:


----------



## Jmugleston (Jun 20, 2010)

We've pretty much maxed out on species that we want to work with....except for the two listed below...though I'm sure I won't be able to refuse a few others we don't currently keep.

Iridopelma seladonium
Monocentropus balfouri


----------



## Hentzi (Jun 20, 2010)

Short and sweet more Aphonopelma sp's


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 20, 2010)

Phormingochilus everetti
Ornithoctonus costalis 
Xenesthis sp "white"


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 20, 2010)

The few left on my list include (all need to be females to complete collection):
C. schioedtei or sp. Sumatran tiger or P. everetti (yeah right )
S. dichromata or arndsti
A. geniculata
H. gigas
B. auratum
C. fimbriatus
P. subfusca
E. encyocratella
M. mesomelas and/or robustum


Warming to:
H. sp. Bach ma (not sure how big these get) or hainanum or schmidti
O. sp. orange fringe or aureotibialis


Of the species I currently have, I need females of these (some of my slings may yet be female):
P. irminia
B. emilia
P. murinus
P. crassipes (or sarina)
P. sp. Aussie Goliath
A. sp. Mozambique (or junodi)
L. sp. Borneo black (I think this has supplanted nigerrimum for me!)


Some maybe's:
B. klaasi
B. albiceps
A. purpurea or versicolor
M. peterklaasi


Most of the other ones, I don't have much interest in owning.  I'm sure there are one or two more I haven't listed and if new ones are discovered, there may be additions.  But this is pretty much it


----------



## endoflove (Jun 20, 2010)

LOL im asian and i have the Pokeymon mentality! got to catch them all! got to catch them all!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 20, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> M. peterklaasi


Added to my list! Beautiful!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 20, 2010)

Jmugleston said:


> Iridopelma seladonium


Also added to my list!


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 20, 2010)

Best of luck with both of those Toni!  But thats all part of the fun, having those rare, top-of-the-mountain species to strive for


----------



## maxi_kdu (Jun 20, 2010)

What a want is always the next T!


----------



## hermzxd45 (Jun 20, 2010)

B. Smithi
nhandu collaratovillosum
b. Emilia
g. Pulchripes
g. Pulchra 
b. Albopilosum
b. Auratum
g. Rosea rcf
aphonopelma flagstaff orange
a. Avicularia
a. Versicolor
p. Irminia x2


----------



## mma316 (Jun 20, 2010)

GBB
H. schmidti
P. crassipes
B. klassi
B. albiceps
B. emelia
M. balfouri
All Avicularia species!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 20, 2010)

hermzxd45 said:


> B. Smithi
> nhandu collaratovillosum
> b. Emilia
> g. Pulchripes
> ...


Great list! You're backwards on the capitalization though   It's B. emilia, G. pulchripes, etc..


----------



## Sadistic Haplo (Jun 20, 2010)

to name a few, lol

Coremiocnemis brachyramosa
S. hoffmanni
Cyriopagopus schioedtei 
Avicularia Diversipes
Avicularia Peru purple 
Ephebopus uatuman 
psalmopoeus cambridgei 
psalmopoeus pulcher 
Avicularia Versicolor 
Theraphosa apophysis
Selenocosmia dichromata 
Thrixopelma ockerti 
Lampropelma violaceopes
Haplopelma Minax
Haplopelma aureopilosum 
Pamphobeteus antinous 
Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi
Euathlus vulpinus "Chilean Ocellated"
Citharacanthus livingstoni


----------



## Tindalos (Jun 20, 2010)

some species id like to get before i enlist

E.cyanognathus
GBB
P.met DCF
P.met 
X.immanis
T.apophysis
B.smithi
B.auratum
B.Bohemi
G.pulchra
G.pulchripe
G.rosea RCF
M.balfouri
A.genic

and a buttload of ball pythons


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 20, 2010)

Sadistic Haplo said:


> to name a few, lol
> 
> Coremiocnemis brachyramosa
> 
> ...


Adding, adding, adding, and adding.  

Thanks!


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jul 18, 2010)

Here's my list as of Sunday, 7/18/10 @ 7:30am...depending on which way the wind is blowing and if it rains today or not, this list is definitely subject to change...frequently...

Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Citharischius crawshayi
Cyriopagopus Schioedtei 
Cyriopagopus sp Sumatran tiger
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Psalmopoeus irminia
Psalmopoeus pulcher


***edited to add Cyriocosmus ritae*** wow

There are other new worlders that I've considered, but I really don't want to mess with the urticating hairs.


----------



## hermzxd45 (Jul 18, 2010)

T. Blondi and P. Metallica


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 18, 2010)

Hmm.

For now, I'd just like a nice female P. miranda.


----------



## Draiman (Jul 18, 2010)

Cyriopagopus schioedtei
Cyriopagopus sp. "Sumatra Tiger"
Cyriopagopus sp. "Sulawesi Black"
Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black"
Phormingochilus everetti
Ornithoctoninae sp. "Haplopelma robustum"
Haplopelma schmidti
Haplopelma hainanum
Haplopelma sp. "Bach Ma"
Poecilotheria subfusca
Poecilotheria metallica
Megaphobema mesomelas (the only NW spider I will ever want)

That's all.


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Jul 18, 2010)

Phamphobeteus sp. Goliath.


----------



## Tang (Jul 18, 2010)

LOL..as long as it's a T, It'll be on my wish list..
(but must be able to keep in my country climate)


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 18, 2010)

Draiman said:


> Cyriopagopus schioedtei
> Cyriopagopus sp. "Sumatra Tiger"
> Cyriopagopus sp. "Sulawesi Black"
> Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black"
> ...


Nice list!


----------



## sharpfang (Jul 18, 2010)

*Because your Kiss ~ Your Kiss ~ Is on My List*



Aphonopelma Bicoloratum
Aphonopelma Sp. "New Mexico"
Aphonopelma Cookei :} {Sp. "Milki" too }
Aphonopelma Sp. "Roswell" {Only if was abducted by Aliens though }
Megaphobema Robustum
Psalmopoeus Langenbucheri


----------



## briarpatch10 (Jul 18, 2010)

G. pulchra, M. balfouri and gbb..... my favorites


----------



## syndicate (Jul 18, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> H. sp. Bach ma (not sure how big these get)


This species gets huge!8-9" Legspans


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 18, 2010)

syndicate said:


> This species gets huge!8-9" Legspans


Seriously?  Thats awesome!  You wouldn't happen to be sitting on a sac now would you?


----------



## syndicate (Jul 18, 2010)

No haha I wish!
Will be couple years at least before I can try and breed this species again.
-Chris


----------



## ametan (Jul 18, 2010)

E campestratus - of course. yes, I'm obsessed. *sigh*

B smithi - A real classic. I have one baby, but can dream about a juvie

G iheringi - this is a new one for me. I've just caught on to how pretty they are

and lots more avics. I just love watching them. They have such strange quirks.



Crap. Forgot the Aphonopelmas. I'd really like to start getting some of them as well.


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 19, 2010)

Oligoxystre diamantinensis
Poecilotheria metallica
Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
Lampropelma nigerrimum
Poecilotheria subfusca “lowland”
Psalmopoeus pulcher
Psalmopoeus “victorii?”
Psalmopoeus langenbucheri
Psalmopoeus maya (heck, gimme all Psalmos!)
Tapinauchenius violaceus
Rattlesnake tarantula “Phlogius?”
Grammostola pulchra
Aussie Goliath
Nhandu tripeppi
Iridopelma recife
Monocentropus balfouri
Avicularia versicolor
Avicularia huriana
Avicularia braunshauseni
Avicularia urticans
Tapinauchenius gigas
Poecilotheria smithi
Poecilotheria formosa
Ephebopus cyanognathus
Cyriopagopus schioedtei
Grammostola pulchripes 
T. ockerti


 ...and those are just the ones I remember!


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jul 19, 2010)

Poecilotheria subfusca adult female (Both Forms) 
Lampropelma nigerrimum 
Encyocratella olivacea 
Stromatopelma satanus (hey, i can dream) 

oh, and a freshly Molted MM Poecilotheria miranda...CHEAP! lol. 

Also on my wishlist is a viable friggin egg sack from at least one of the FOUR C. darlingi i paired up. :wall::wall:


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jul 19, 2010)

ametan said:


> Crap. Forgot the Aphonopelmas. I'd really like to start getting some of them as well.


check out some of the Aphonopelma dwarfs like the joshua, mojave or paloma....JUST ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!


----------



## Redneck (Jul 19, 2010)

Well great! I thought my collection was almost complete.. But! 

I recently found I need these..

Psalmopoeus victorii
Psalmopoeus langenbucheri

Now I just need to find out if there are any other Psalmos.. :evil:
Just so you all know.. These are not ones I "want".. These are ones I "need"..

But some that I want..

L. violaceopes
L. nigerrimum 
L. sp. borneo black (From what I have read I believe this is the same as the L. nigerrimum.. Is that right?)
All of the Pocilotheria genus..
M. balfouri

And many many many MANY more.. I just cant think of them right off hand..


----------



## Terry D (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey y'all, Of course we're talking waaaaaaay down the rd but :}:
1. B albiceps
2. B auratum 
3. A. versicolor
4. C schioedtei
5. B klaasi
6. P. subfusca "lowland" 
7. X intermedius or immanis  
8. S. calceatum (yeah, I was especially wrong not long ago in making a point to label it "calceata". Oh well..........

Terry


----------



## Terry D (Jul 19, 2010)

P. antinous or insignis would actually fit in right before S. calceatum- which is also in a tie with H maculata


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 19, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Well great! I thought my collection was almost complete.. But!
> 
> I recently found I need these..
> 
> ...


 you forgot P.maya. ;P


----------



## batest (Jul 19, 2010)

*My wish list*

P. metallica
Lampropelma nigerrimum
Lampropelma sp. Borneo Black
C. crawshayi adult female
B. klassi
B. auratum
B. annitha
Any and all Pamphos
A. bicoloratum
Coremiocnemis Sp. Blue
Lampropelma Violaceopes
Megaphobema mesomelas
M. robustum
Tapinauchenius gigas
Xenesthis immanis
All Tityus scorpion species.


----------



## Redneck (Jul 19, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> you forgot P.maya. ;P


Well dang it! Then add P. maya to that list.. Dang! My collection is no where near complete..


----------



## LasidoraGT (Jul 19, 2010)

B.auratum
B.emilia
B.klaasi
X.immanis
GBB
L.parahybana


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 19, 2010)

For me : 

C. cyaneopubescens 
H. incei
M. balfouri 
P. miranda
P. formosa
A. minatrix
A. purpurea
A. diversipes
P. irminia
P. pulcher
B. emilia 

Its not alot , but things I want


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jul 19, 2010)

I am adding Cyriocosmus ritae.  I just saw it for the 1st time ever....wow...in an odd sort of way, it almost reminds me of a pokie with something interesting on its abdomen.


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 19, 2010)

Redneck said:


> L. sp. borneo black (From what I have read I believe this is the same as the L. nigerrimum.. Is that right?)


Nope, two different species.  Borneo blacks get much larger but aren't quite as jet black.  Two very sweet Ts!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 19, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Nope, two different species.  Borneo blacks get much larger but aren't quite as jet black.  Two very sweet Ts!


I wondered that also. As Tommy stated, it isn't clear when trying to research it online. Also, pictures online make it even more confusing. I thought the Borneo  blacks were more jet black based on the pics I've seen.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jul 19, 2010)

Ohhh, the possibilities!

MM P. platyomma
P. metallica
P. regalis
P. formosa

Just off the top of my head. Om nom nom.


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 19, 2010)

MichiganReptiles said:


> I wondered that also. As Tommy stated, it isn't clear when trying to research it online. Also, pictures online make it even more confusing. I thought the Borneo  blacks were more jet black based on the pics I've seen.


Check out asianarboreals.  I go to this site periodically and just drool


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 19, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Check out asianarboreals.  I go to this site periodically and just drool


Thank you!


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 19, 2010)

A.minatrix
P.chordatus
Hysterocrates sp.
A.moderatum
H.villosella
Nhandu coloratovillosus
Ceratogyrus sp.
A.geniculata
Chilobrachys huahini 
G. Pulchripes  
B. boehmei
Crassicrus lamanai
Brachypelma boehmei 
B.emilia
Cyriocosms ritae
Hapalopus sp. Columbia 

To name a few.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's one that I'd like to get my hands on.


----------



## violentblossom (Jul 19, 2010)

P. cambridgei

P. irminia

P. ornata

A. geniculata

H. mac

B. auratum

Really, that's about it. I do wish my current spider babies would hurry and grow up already.


----------



## Saf (Jul 19, 2010)

Flip me, that's quite a list Toni! 

Still just have the one Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens for now.

Next up will be an Avicularia versicolor when I've got enough money for the new equipment I need for it.

After that, probably a Nhandu chromatus or Psalmopoeus irminia.

Once my little girl has grown up a fair bit, we'll start looking into the Pokies, with P. Metallica, and P. Regalis being top of that list.

And eventually, I'd love to have a Stromatopelma calceatum, I think they're gorgeous. But the Pokies and African T's will have to wait a while yet. Not having anything that venomous with Katie living with me, at least not 'til she's much older.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 19, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Here's one that I'd like to get my hands on.


That's gorgeous!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 19, 2010)

Saf said:


> Flip me, that's quite a list Toni!
> 
> Still just have the one Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens for now.
> 
> ...


it's actually grown quite a bit since I started this thread


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 19, 2010)

Totally!  Been wanting some ami ever since I saw that pic.  Not sure that the ami sp. currently available are quite as pretty though.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 19, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Totally!  Been wanting some ami ever since I saw that pic.  Not sure that the ami sp. currently available are quite as pretty though.


Jason they got two other Ami sp. "yupanquii", & columbia available up here... they don't look as stunning as the one on Rick's page... That was an some awesome T:drool:....... specially those markings on the ab...

But here is one T on my list Ornithoctoninae sp. Malaysia :drool:.... This will soon  be added...
Hopefully in a few weeks...


Peace,
Armando


----------



## Fierce Deїty (Jul 19, 2010)

MichiganReptiles said:


> This is what I currently have on my wish list, in no particular order.
> 
> P. formosa
> B. smithi
> ...


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok, updating my list after having reviewed alot of my old posts and finding that I've already owned about half of my previous list of wanted tarantulas and that I had been less than impressed with some of them.

Ceratogyrus darlingi - and/or - Ceratogyrus marshalli - i need a horny t 
Chilobrachys fimbriatus - yeah, i owned this one too, and yeah, I traded it as well...but I really need to consider giving this one another try...too cool looking
Cyriocosmus ritae - trying to stay away from those that have urticating hairs...but damn, this one looks awesome ... I might be relegated to admiring other peoples' pictures of this beauty
Cyriopagopus Schioedtei - and/or - Cyriopagopus sp Sumatran tiger


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 21, 2010)

Fierce Deїty said:


> MichiganReptiles said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I currently have on my wish list, in no particular order.
> ...


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well guys , check off the irminia and GBB in my list  Should get them next week


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 21, 2010)

Add Cyriopagopus sp Sumatran tiger :drool: and Lampropelma "Spp. Borneo Black." My list used to be bigger but I lost it somehow on my profile.

 My list is growing faster than it is shrinking. :wall:


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 21, 2010)

This is an updated list that grows constantly:

A.minatrix
P.chordatus
Hysterocrates sp.
A.moderatum
H.villosella
Nhandu coloratovillosus
Ceratogyrus sp.
A.geniculata
Chilobrachys huahini
G.pulchripes
B.boehmei
Crassicrus lamanai
B.emilia
C.ritae
Ephebopus uatumann
P.subfusca
Theraphosa sp "burgundy"
G.pulchra


----------



## Sleazoid (Jul 21, 2010)

Ceratogyrus darlingi
Brachypelma albopilosum
Nhandu vulpinus
Avicularia minatrix
Avicularia versicolor
Avicularia metallica
Heteroscodra maculata
Lampropelma violaceopes
Lasiodora parahybana
Pterinochilus murinus
Pterinochilus chordatus
Haplopelma minax
Aphonopelma seemanni
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Haplopelma albostriatum
Holothele incei
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Psalmopoeus pulcher
Pamphobeteus antinous
Pamphobeteus nigricolor
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Theraphosa apophysis
Ephebopus murinus
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis

I need the money I especially want that E. murinus. But I just spent $300+ on P.metallica, P. ornata, P. subfusca, P. miranda, and a free N. coloratovillosus


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 21, 2010)

Just so everyone knows.. Yes, I did learn that B. colloratvillosum (which I actually got from this site during my initial search) is actually Nhandu coloratovillosus. I do have one now.


----------



## dustinv91 (Sep 7, 2014)

What is on everyone's wish list? Mine consist of one avic species, blue fang, H. Lividium, and T. Stirmi or blondi.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skippydude (Sep 7, 2014)

B klaasi & B albiceps are at the top of my wish list right now


----------



## Tarantula24 (Sep 7, 2014)

I would love to get any brachypelma or avicularia but unfortunately my mom think that the 2 T's I already have are enough. ::


----------



## Medusa (Sep 7, 2014)

I want to start a H. villosella communal. Researching now.


----------



## gobey (Sep 7, 2014)

B. Emilia. It's like the one pricey one I want. And one of the few I want for color over size or personality. And I don't want a sling. I'll take a male though. I just want a pet.  
It's the last on my list! I think I can live without a G. Pulchripes. 

Later when my slings get older I'll look to trade I suppose. I have a lot of doubles. And triples. And may now have FOUR B. Albopilosums! I know they're supposed to be great Ts but man! Freebies! 

But I have this habit of buying in pairs. Anybody else do that? I wouldn't have one T left if I got it instead of 2 L.P.s or 2 B. Albopilosums 

Spier sales in bulk. Think about that concept for a second. We buy spiders in bulk on sale. ::


----------



## JZC (Sep 7, 2014)

More Theraphosas, some Xenesthis, Pamphobeteus, mostly large tropical terrstrials, then some OWs and commons. I'm all over the place


----------



## miserykills (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't have many right now so my wish list is HUGE!! The important ones I'm planning on getting soon are N. chromatus, GBB and something big like an LP or T stirmi if I do more research on it.


----------



## dustinv91 (Sep 8, 2014)

I have a lp sling at the moment but wish I had a stirmi or blondi for sheer size and that rust color.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 8, 2014)

i myself keep my wishlist on my profile.. but top of my list.. def want M. balfouri. but i dont see that happening for a while =[ but id settle with another Phormictopus sp purple this one i have is so awesome. i love it ^_^


----------



## gobey (Sep 8, 2014)

miserykills said:


> I don't have many right now so my wish list is HUGE!! The important ones I'm planning on getting soon are N. chromatus, GBB and something big like an LP or T stirmi if I do more research on it.


Go L. P. 
One of mine tried to eat my hand today. That's enough excitement without nasty Blondi hairs added to the mix. My L.P. has haired me too. Also annoying as hell.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 8, 2014)

gobey said:


> Go L. P.
> One of mine tried to eat my hand today. That's enough excitement without nasty Blondi hairs added to the mix. My L.P. bas haired me too. Also annoying as hell.


haha agree. id go lp. stirmi is so overrated  i have a LP as well as LD they dont grow as fast as i thought but they are a dime a dozen and have a much more tolorable hair XD [never been haired myself] 

also a gbb is lovely.. love both of mine hope to loan out my male when he hooks out and get about 20-30 babies out of him lmao XD [yes so few i dont want 50% tho lmao] but i cant say much on nhadu. i like nhadu's i have a chromatus but its liek 1" and i hardly see even a leg unless i look under his cup lol XD but very sexy T none the less [once colored up that is] def a top 10 of mine XD


----------



## miserykills (Sep 8, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> haha agree. id go lp. stirmi is so overrated  i have a LP as well as LD they dont grow as fast as i thought but they are a dime a dozen and have a much more tolorable hair XD [never been haired myself]
> 
> also a gbb is lovely.. love both of mine hope to loan out my male when he hooks out and get about 20-30 babies out of him lmao XD [yes so few i dont want 50% tho lmao] but i cant say much on nhadu. i like nhadu's i have a chromatus but its liek 1" and i hardly see even a leg unless i look under his cup lol XD but very sexy T none the less [once colored up that is] def a top 10 of mine XD


 I want a t. stirmi and an LP at some point but I really want to get more hard to care for/defensive species without getting any old world yet. So I want the stirmi for size and care requirements while I think the LP will be pretty easy for me to care for. Same with the chromatus since I've heard their hairs are pretty horrible but the first time I saw a picture of one I knew I needed one. I think it's the best looking T I've seen. My old favorite was the GBB so obviously I need that.


----------



## gobey (Sep 8, 2014)

miserykills said:


> I want a t. stirmi and an LP at some point but I really want to get more hard to care for/defensive species without getting any old world yet. So I want the stirmi for size and care requirements while I think the LP will be pretty easy for me to care for. Same with the chromatus since I've heard their hairs are pretty horrible but the first time I saw a picture of one I knew I needed one. I think it's the best looking T I've seen. My old favorite was the GBB so obviously I need that.


Suit yourself. I decided I'd rather progress to minimum care OW than the nastier attitude and tougher environmental care NW species. Not to mention those hairs getting any worse than the L.P. not that it hurt. It's just half itchy, half pin prick, and it lasts like all day long. Like fiberglass. Very irritating. 

That's my only concern about wanting a B. Emilia. I know those Brachys are a happy hair kicking bunch.


----------



## laurenkane (Sep 8, 2014)

g. pulchra, g. formosa, b. emilia, and b. albopilosum (fave species!) Can't get enough of these guys.


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Sep 8, 2014)

My wish list would consist of three of the most expensive/most rare in the hobby:

-  P. metalica

-  X. immanis

-  A. juruensis


----------



## CEC (Sep 8, 2014)

Any Iridopelma, Pachistopelma, Typhochlaena.







Ghost Dragon said:


> My wish list would consist of three of the most expensive/most rare in the hobby:
> 
> -  P. metalica
> 
> ...


A. juruensis is on many wish lists, mine too at one point.


----------



## High Lord Dee (Sep 8, 2014)

My list is quite venomous:

- Missulena bradleyi - Eastern Mouse Spider
- Latrodectus variolus - Northern Black Widow (I have all the other U.S. species in the collection)
- Atrax robustus - Sydney Funnel Web
- Phoneutria nigriventer - Brazillian Wandering Spider

- Variety of different trap door spiders 

- Chilobrachys sericeus - Rangoon Mustard Tarantula


----------



## cold blood (Sep 8, 2014)

miserykills said:


> ones I'm planning on getting soon are N. chromatus


I think I had the same response as you when I first saw the species...I was like, I gotta have one of those!!  Got mine about 6 months ago at about 1".  Its now about 2", maybe 2.5" and wearing its beautiful adult clothes.  That said, its been the most boring t I own, hands down, and I have an old lady of a G. porteri.  The Nhandu is ridiculously skittish, hiding at the slightest motion or movement, and it really dislikes the light.  Constantly hiding or holding perfectly still, I hardly get to even see movement aside from cowering.  While it eats everything I put in, I have only seen it eat one single meal.  Generally I watch and just see it scrambling away from the prey (this is much of the movement I get to see), only to come back and see it feeding later.  In hindsight, I almost wish I'd have just gotten the genic that the chromatus replaced, at least I'd get to see its feeding response.   I will say, for as skittish as it is, it doesn't flick or flee, it just hunkers down or stays in the hide/hole.

As for my list:

P. muticus
T. okerti
Maraca cabocla
B. klassi/emelia
Avic huriana, amazonica, ulrichea, juruensis
P. pulcher 
N. tripeppi  (I like the blonds!)
And of course X. immannis
Any pamphobeteus

My secondary list, which are ones I like, but wouldn't necessarily place an order specifically for is:

A. genic
C. fasciatum
A. urticans


----------



## fomor (Sep 8, 2014)

Agreed, I'm in love with N. chromatus.
Aside from that:

Avicularia sp. Peru purple and diversipes
Euathlus sp. red
Psalmopoeus cambridgei and reduncus
P. muticus (a looong way off) 

I don't order often so I doubt I'll see any of them soon


----------



## Zigana (Sep 8, 2014)

A G. porteri mature male to pair with my female and maybe a few more G. Pulchras to get next year.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 8, 2014)

Pseudohaplopus sp long hair
Avicularia versicolor
Pseudhapalopus sp blue
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescans
Ephebopus cyanognathus
Lyrognathus crotalus
T.gigas
Heterothele gabonensis
Euathlus sp red
Orphnaecus philippinus
Lampropelma violaceopes
Phormictopus cancerides
Haplocosmia hymalayana
Cyclosternum fasciatum
Augacephalus ezendami
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Grammostola pulchra


----------



## LadyofSpiders (Sep 9, 2014)

I've gotten most of the Ts on my last wishlist (getting 2 more M.balfouri and a female L. violaceopes)   Been on a pokie kick lately but my new wish list consists of:
Harpactira pulchripes, H. mac and Phormictopus sp. purple. 
At some point I would like to get a tappy, but at the moment, my pokies are quick enough for me.


----------



## Driller64 (Sep 9, 2014)

Get ready for mine....

Wanted Tarantulas

* Brazilian White Knee (Acanthoscurria geniculata)
* Bolivian Salmon Pink (Acanthoscurria chacoana)
* Sulphur Brown Bird Eater (Acanthoscurria suina)
* Mexican Blood Leg (Aphonopelma bicoloratum)
* Paloma Dwarf (Aphonopelma paloma)
* Antilles Pinktoe (Avicularia versicolor)
* (Bonnetina rudloffi)
* Mexican Gold Redrump (Brachypelma albiceps)
* Curlyhair (Brachypelma albopilosum)
* Mexican Redleg (Brachypelma emilia)
* Mexican Redknee (Brachypelma smithi)
* (Chaetopelma olivaceum)
* Chinese Fawn (Chilobrachys guangxiensis)
* Blue Fang (Ephebopus cyanognathus)
* Dwarf Chilean Flame (Euathlus sp. Red)
* Brazilian Black (Grammostola pulchra)*
* Thailand Black (Haplopelma minax)*
* Golden Blue Leg Baboon (Harpactira pulchripes)*
* (Though not a tarantula) Giant Huntsman Spider (Heteropoda maxima)
* Pumpkin Patch (Hapalopus sp. colombia)
* Pumpkin Patch Large (Hapalopus sp. colombia "Large")
* Trinidad Olive (Holothele incei)
* (Homoeomma sp. Blue)
* Columbian Giant Redleg (Megaphobema robustum)
* Socotra Island Blue Baboon (Monocentropus balfouri)*
* Brazilian White Striped Birdeater (Nhandu chromatus)
* Brazilian Dwarf Blue Beauty (Oligoxystre diamantinensis)
* (Pamphobeteus sp. Chicken Spider)
* Brazilian Pink Bloom Birdeater (Pamphobeteus platyomma)
* King Baboon (Pelinobius muticus)
* Hispaniolan Giant  (Phormictopus cancerides)
* Malaysian Blue Femur (Psednocnemis brachyramosa)
* (Also not a tarantula) Regal Jumping Spider (Phiddippus Regius)
* Gooty Sapphire Ornamental (Poecilotheria metallica)*
* Ghost Ornamental (Poecilotheria vittata) - Formerly known as Poecilotheria pederseni
* Venezuelan Suntiger (Psalmopoeus irminia)
* Orange Baboon (OBT) (Pterinochilus murinus)*
* Goliath Pinkfoot (Theraphosa apophysis)*
* Goliath Birdeater (Theraposa blondi)*
* Burgundy Goliath Birdeater (Theraphosa stirmi)
* Argentine Stripe Knee (Vitalius paranaensis)
* Amazon Stripe Knee (Vitalius vellutinus)
* Columbian Lesserblack (Xenesthis immanis)



**To be acquired later due to varying reasons, such as being too expensive, special care, aggression, etc…


----------



## dredrickt (Sep 9, 2014)

P. Rufilata
P. Ornata
P. Antinus
P. Ultramarinus
P. sp Ecuador II
M. Robustum
X. sp Blue
X. Immanis

I'll probably pick most of them up in the next few months except the harder to find ones.  I'm also on the fence about adding the Phormictopus sp. South Hispaniola, but I can't seem to find any pictures of adults.


----------



## MorganRose (Jun 10, 2016)

I have sadly been restricted in the amount of tarantulas that I'm aloud to own due to my other half's opinion, which is completely fine by all means.
I thought that perhaps it would be a good idea to compromise, so I suggested a wish list  and she agreed.
What she doesn't know is that I've been adding to my wish list in secrecy, I originally only had 10 individual species on there but it quickly grew.
She hasn't noticed or doesn't mind so all is well.
Here it is: 
Theraphosa stirmi
Xenesthis immanis
Dolichothele diamantinensis
Lampropelma nigerrimum
Chilobrachys sp. penang
Chilobrachys sp. electric blue
Chilobrachys sp. Cambodia blue
Omothymus schioedtei
Cyriopagopus sp. 'Midnight Blue'
Cyriopagopus sp. Sulawesi
Cyriopagopus hainanum
Cyriopagopus sp. sumatran tiger
Cyriopagopus minax
Ornithoctonus sp."koh samui"
Ornithoctonus sp. silver-grey
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
Ornithoctoninae sp. malaysian blue femur
Ornithoctoninae sp. “Ho Chi Minh”
Phormingochilus everetti
Encyocratella olivacea
Heteroscodra maculata
Stromatopelma calceatum
Pterinochilus lugardi
Pterinochilus chordatus
Monocentropus balfouri
Idiothele mira
Harpactira pulchripes
Poecilotheria metallica
Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus
Haplocosmia himalayana

What's on your wish list?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## magicmed (Jun 10, 2016)

some day I would like a beauty like an Avicularia versicolor, or trinidad chevron, need some more experience before I jump into that boat though. I just started into T's so I'm sure that list will grow as I find more I like. loving my little slings though haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SausageinaNet (Jun 10, 2016)

Anything Avic really. Got a diversipes sling and a spec. amazonas purple juvie yesterday. Still looking to get a new metallica and anything else I don't have so far. Other than that I have to slow down because I am running out of space.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## magicmed (Jun 10, 2016)

Anyone know of a nicely purple colored tarantula btw? Sorry don't mean to hijack thread


----------



## Shawnee (Jun 10, 2016)

My current wishlist: Give me ALL the B. albiceps!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andy00 (Jun 10, 2016)

I honestly just really want a chilobrachys fimbriatus right now. That'll be my 9th T and then I think I'll be set with what I have for a year. Haha jk I'm probably gonna end up getting more


----------



## elysium (Jun 10, 2016)

magicmed said:


> Anyone know of a nicely purple colored tarantula btw? Sorry don't mean to hijack thread


avicularia purpurea

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jun 10, 2016)

Aphonopelma moderatum 
Avicularia braunshauseni
Brachypelma schroederi
Brachypelma annitha 
Grammostola Grossa

The species listed above are at the top of my wish list, since the chance is low that I will ever be able to find them for sale any time soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 10, 2016)

I keep a running list on my phone. There is like 30+ different species on it. It keeps getting longer even after the recent acquisitions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shining (Jun 10, 2016)

magicmed said:


> Anyone know of a nicely purple colored tarantula btw? Sorry don't mean to hijack thread


Avicularia purpurea


----------



## shining (Jun 10, 2016)

Pelinobius muticus
Heteroscodra maculata
Haplopelma lividum 
Ephebopus murinus
Poecilotheria metallica
Psalmopoeus irminia 
Psalmopoeus cambridgei 
Lasiodora parahybana
Chromatopelma cyaneospubescans
Avicularia versicolor
Avicularia purpurea 
Brachypelma smithi 
Aphonopelma behlei 
Grammostola pulchripes

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## rally (Jun 10, 2016)

Oh goody, wish lists! I love reading these. Here's mine:

Thrixopelma ockerti 6" Peruvian arboreal
Pterinochilus murinus 5.5" Kenyan/Tanzanian terrestrial
Phlogiellus baeri 3" Filipino dwarf obligate burrower
Oligoxystre diamantinensis 3" Brazilian dwarf terrestrial 
Heterothele gabonensis 3" West African dwarf arboreal
Grammostola pulchra 6" Brazilian terrestrial 
Monocentropus balfouri 5" African terrestrial 
Dwarf aphonopelmas

I'm on a dwarf kick currently..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andromalius (Jun 10, 2016)

MorganRose said:


> I have sadly been restricted in the amount of tarantulas that I'm aloud to own due to my other half's opinion, which is completely fine by all means.


I just had a really heated argument with my wife as well just yesterday. She kept on spouting stuff about "buying responsibly" and "when will it stop" and "your not collecting, your hoarding". I really don't know what those mean lol.

But anyway;

P. Muticus
E. FREAKIN PACHYPUS

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rally (Jun 10, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> I just had a really heated argument with my wife as well just yesterday. She kept on spouting stuff about "buying responsibly" and "when will it stop" and "your not collecting, your hoarding". I really don't know what those mean lol.
> 
> But anyway;
> 
> ...


Man, I'm lucky my wife's a tarantula hoarder too. God bless you Erin Joyce

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jun 10, 2016)

magicmed said:


> Anyone know of a nicely purple colored tarantula btw? Sorry don't mean to hijack thread


dont know why no one said this yet, but Omothymus violaceopes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 10, 2016)

magicmed said:


> Anyone know of a nicely purple colored tarantula btw? Sorry don't mean to hijack thread


A_. urticans_ (peru "sp. purple") is another, as is the tarantula formerly known as the LV.

MM P. _cancerides_ and many Pamph MMs are bright purple....but they only get that vibrant once they mature.   Xenesthis _immanis_ has a great purple carapace.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Red Eunice (Jun 11, 2016)

I don't have a "wish list". 
 However S. hoffmanni is on my "must have list".


----------



## Draketeeth (Jun 11, 2016)

Aphonopelma anax
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Bistriopelma, eventually.
Brachypelma albopilosum, non-hobby form
Euathlus sp. "Red."
Euathlus parvulus
Grammostola sp. maule


----------



## MorganRose (Jun 11, 2016)

I actually bought a B.smithi for her birthday hoping that it would open her to the majesty of having so many brilliant and interesting species.
It's still early days but I keep dropping hints for a good 2nd tarantula for her


----------



## BobBarley (Jun 11, 2016)

MorganRose said:


> I actually bought a B.smithi for her birthday hoping that it would open her to the majesty of having so many brilliant and interesting species.
> It's still early days but I keep dropping hints for a good 2nd tarantula for her


OoOo get her an Avicularia diversipes, what girl can say no to a "Sapphire" tarantula?  Besides... puuurrrty!


----------



## louise f (Jun 11, 2016)

Psalmopoeus victorii is def on my wishlist

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vanessa (Jun 11, 2016)

Aphonopelma chalcodes juvenile or adult.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## FrightBamboo (Jun 11, 2016)

No Grammostola?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tarantula dude (Jun 11, 2016)

T.stirmi
P.machala
GBB
A.metallica
P.metallica
G.rosea ( I don't own one at the moment)
B.smithi
H.gigas
P.muticus
M.balfouri
E.campestratus
H.Formosus
H.Lividum (Who doesn't want a pet hole)
G.Pulchra
B.auratum
C.fasciatum
L.klugi
L.parahybana
N.carapoensis
N.chromatus
P.cancerides
A.seemani
B.kahlenergi
P.antinous

That's all... For now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Czech prime (Jun 11, 2016)

Hmm the list is quite empty atm .-.
Pamphobeteus sp. solaris (i can dream) or any Pamphobeteus in general
P. irminia
And more Avics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## saturnthegrey (Jun 11, 2016)

I want the entirety of the Cyriocosmus genus. Maybe not so much the chicoi but I would still gladly take it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Walker253 (Jun 13, 2016)

Tarantula "Want" list

Gooty Sapphire Ornamental - Poecilothera metallica
Desert Blonde - Aphonopelma chalcodes
Mexican Blood Leg - Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Mexican Orange Beauty - Brachypelma baumgarteni
Mexican Red Leg - Brachypelma emelia
Green Bottle Blue - Chromatopelma cyanopubescens
Brazilian Black - Grammostola pulchra
Blue Foot Baboon - Idiothele mira
King Baboon - Pelinobius muticus
Chilean Dwarf Flame Rump - Homoeomma sp fire
Pink Zebra Beauty - Eupalaestrus campestratus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Jun 13, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> Aphonopelma chalcodes juvenile or adult.


Absolutely, I live this species. Very quirky personality on those. This species, in my experience, has the most fun with those ping pong balls over any other species! 



FrightBamboo said:


> No Grammostola?


A G. pulchra has been on the list for eons. Beautiful spider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 13, 2016)

Uhm... a_ Ceratogyrus sanderi_, definitely. And, i know it's not a _Theraphosidae, _but i *want *a_ S.hardwickei _:-s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Envoirment (Jun 13, 2016)

All of the tarantulas species - that's my wish list.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous (Jun 13, 2016)

T. apophysis
Remaining Phormictopus sp.
Any Sericopelma sp.
Remaining Pamphobeteus sp.
Any Acanthoscurria sp.
Remaining Xenesthis sp.
M. balfouri

Mainly any large NW terrestrials. Not too fond of anything too slow growing however.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AshLee (Jun 13, 2016)

A lot of them are ones that I've previously had and terribly miss.

Acanthoscurria geniculata
Aphonopelma moderatum
Aphonopelma seemani
Avicularia purpurea
Brachypelma albiceps
Brachypelma auratum
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma klaasi
Cyclosternum fasciatum
Cyriocosmus bertae
Cyriocosmus elegans
Cyriocosmus leetzi
Ephebopus cyanognathus
Ephebopus murinus
Euathlus sp. Red
Euathlus parvulus
Grammostola grossa
Grammostola anthracina
Hapalopus triseriatus
Poecilotheria regalis
Poecilotheria subfusca

I'm certain that I'm missing a couple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfden (Jun 13, 2016)

I have a few,

anything from the Brachyphelma genus
A. versicolor
C. cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fins (Jun 13, 2016)

Someday...

Aphonopelma paloma 
Aphonopelma moderatum 
Avicularia rickwestii 
Psalmopoeus emeraldus
Orphnaecus dichromata
Theraphosa apophysis
Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Esherman81 (Jun 13, 2016)

My other half hates spiders ..but my son and I have other plans hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Bohrerb (Jun 14, 2016)

Avicularia Tarapoto
Avicularia Diversipes
Tapinauchenius Gigas

Or just all the Avic's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kymura (Jun 14, 2016)

OK..
*T gigas*
Any and all *avics* always
More *Pcams* (one is not enough)
And don't shoot me
Scorpions...lots of little scorpions!
Working on getting a small communal of 
*Centruroides vittatus*
(yeah yeah I don't care if they're common, love me some A anax too)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jones0911 (Jun 14, 2016)

magicmed said:


> Anyone know of a nicely purple colored tarantula btw? Sorry don't mean to hijack thread



A few Pamphobeteus, Pokies, and Phormictopus species have purple on them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crone Returns (Jun 14, 2016)

Ok.  Sooo.

A. sp Chirichua
A. sp Rio Grande 
A. avic MF (am getting a cute little fuzzy boy veeeery soon)
B. albopilosum Male
C. chicoi or others
E. campestratus
E. sp red Male (am getting Fem veeery soon)
G. pulchra juvie Fem for $50
G. pulchra maybe a 2" sling M for $10

Before you guys freak, I'm getting my two new Ts from a reputable member of these boards. No nematodes from lps.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 14, 2016)

Esherman81 said:


> My other half hates spiders ..but my son and I have other plans hehe


That's the spirit! :-s

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 14, 2016)

My wishlist is actually empty. I have everything I had on it and a few more besides

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 14, 2016)

johnny quango said:


> My wishlist is actually empty. I have everything I had on it and a few more besides


I'm just going to come out and say it.... Are You Even Trying Man? I can't comprehend how this can occur.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## antinous (Jun 14, 2016)

johnny quango said:


> My wishlist is actually empty. I have everything I had on it and a few more besides





Trenor said:


> I'm just going to come out and say it.... Are You Even Trying Man? I can't comprehend how this can occur.


x2

Whenever I check one off my list another two pop up! Haha


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 14, 2016)

@Trenor I'm not saying I won't buy anymore tarantulas I'm just not actively searching for any in particular. I've got what I like to refer to as poetic licence to do as I please. 
By that I mean if I like something and can offer the care it needs then I'll buy it and it should be fun to see how my collection develops

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 14, 2016)

@Phormic28 my collection contains some pretty rare tarantulas so im more than happy with what I have (for now) 
We all know that can change


----------



## Trenor (Jun 14, 2016)

johnny quango said:


> @Trenor I'm not saying I won't buy anymore tarantulas I'm just not actively searching for any in particular. I've got what I like to refer to as poetic licence to do as I please.
> By that I mean if I like something and can offer the care it needs then I'll buy it and it should be fun to see how my collection develops


I just don't understand the concept of an 'empty list'. 
I have way too long a list.


----------



## Jones0911 (Jun 14, 2016)

Grammostola iheringi / Entre Rios (male)

Encyocratella olivacea / Tanzanian Black and Olive Baboon (female)

Harpactira (any species)

Monocentropus balfouri

Lasiodora parahybana (two
...I know these are very inexpensive I just don't have any yet lol)

Pamphobeteus ultramarinus

Poecilotheria metallica / Gooty Sapphire Ornamental (female)

Sericopelma rubronitens


Theraphosa stirmi / Burgundy birdeater (Female)


Theraphosinae sp. 'Panama' /Theraphosinae spec.Cuzco


Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 15, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I just don't understand the concept of an 'empty list'.
> I have way too long a list.


To be honest I tend to want tarantulas from the slightly rarer side of the hobby so I tend to concentrate on finding them 1st and kind of forget about anything else, I'll give you an example.
When I came back to the hobby after 8 years away alot had changed and while doing research I fell in love with the idea of having a Brachypelma emiilia,Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens and Grammostola pulchra to start my collection so off I went I got new enclosures,substrate,water dishes etc. After I'd got everything ready I ordered a B emilia crossed that off my list. Then I ordered the G pulchra it was a sub adult female that got delivered to the wrong address and it got stolen so I ended up going to court over it. I ordered another sub adult female pulchra and a sub adult female Gbb so that was my list complete, untill while I accidentally came across a picture of a Grammostola anthracina and instantly wanted 1 it took me 13 months to find 1 and I only purchased 1 other tarantula in all that time and that was a Nhandu coloratovilosus adult female that the owner was going to basically kill because he was moving back to Poland if it wasn't going to be killed I wouldnt have got it.
Anyway 6 months later while I was at work my little 1" G anthracina sling got stuck in a bad moult it took me 3hrs to help it best I could but unfortunately 48hrs later it died, in the 6 months I had that sling I'd added other tarantulas but after that I wanted another anthracina to prove to myself that it was just one of those things so I searched for another 8-9months untill I found another and I never made 1 single tarantula purchase while I was looking, I even commented on another thread about it btw the G anthracina is doing fine and is an healthy juvenile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Formerphobe (Jun 15, 2016)

Mine is rather short, for the moment.
Brachypelma annitha 
Homoeomma sp blue Peru 

What I really wish for is for at least one of the remaining unsexed C fimbriatus to be female. And, for the other unsexed P metallica to be female as well. I seem to be really good at raising males of those species.
And it would be nice if one of those stupid balfouri would drop a sac.


----------



## Toff202 (Jun 15, 2016)

I don't really have a wishlist, but right now I'm mostly interested in purchasing African tarantulas, Aviculariinae, Cyriocosmus spp., and basically all Ctenidae and Sparassidae (except Phoneutria spp. for now).


----------



## Trenor (Jun 15, 2016)

johnny quango said:


> To be honest I tend to want tarantulas from the slightly rarer side of the hobby so I tend to concentrate on finding them 1st and kind of forget about anything else, I'll give you an example.
> When I came back to the hobby after 8 years away alot had changed and while doing research I fell in love with the idea of having a Brachypelma emiilia,Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens and Grammostola pulchra to start my collection so off I went I got new enclosures,substrate,water dishes etc. After I'd got everything ready I ordered a B emilia crossed that off my list. Then I ordered the G pulchra it was a sub adult female that got delivered to the wrong address and it got stolen so I ended up going to court over it. I ordered another sub adult female pulchra and a sub adult female Gbb so that was my list complete, untill while I accidentally came across a picture of a Grammostola anthracina and instantly wanted 1 it took me 13 months to find 1 and I only purchased 1 other tarantula in all that time and that was a Nhandu coloratovilosus adult female that the owner was going to basically kill because he was moving back to Poland if it wasn't going to be killed I wouldnt have got it.
> Anyway 6 months later while I was at work my little 1" G anthracina sling got stuck in a bad moult it took me 3hrs to help it best I could but unfortunately 48hrs later it died, in the 6 months I had that sling I'd added other tarantulas but after that I wanted another anthracina to prove to myself that it was just one of those things so I searched for another 8-9months untill I found another and I never made 1 single tarantula purchase while I was looking, I even commented on another thread about it btw the G anthracina is doing fine and is an healthy juvenile


I was, in jest, just giving you a bit of a hard time since most of us here have decently sized lists of 'to get' tarantulas. It was not meant for anything other then to tease you a bit. I hope you don't mind. 

That is an interesting approach to acquiring tarantulas. It defiantly allows you to acquire the specific species you desire without many you don't. I often prepare enclosures before the new tarantulas arrive but usually not before I buy. This is because I rarely search out one specific species of tarantula at the time. 

I mainly use a sliding scale wish list in my tarantula buying. When a T is added to my wish list I also note what it was that caused me to add it. It could have been coloration, temperament, living style, quirky behavior or any number of other things that caught my eye. The more notes that a species gets or the more unique the trait(I.mira doing the trapdoor behavior) the higher up the list it goes. I usually buy off the top part of the list. I often let other lower list species pass (unless it just to good an offer) to somewhat curb the amount of tarantulas acquired at the same time.

Good luck with your Ts man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones0911 (Jun 15, 2016)

johnny quango said:


> To be honest I tend to want tarantulas from the slightly rarer side of the hobby so I tend to concentrate on finding them 1st and kind of forget about anything else, I'll give you an example.
> When I came back to the hobby after 8 years away alot had changed and while doing research I fell in love with the idea of having a Brachypelma emiilia,Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens and Grammostola pulchra to start my collection so off I went I got new enclosures,substrate,water dishes etc. After I'd got everything ready I ordered a B emilia crossed that off my list. Then I ordered the G pulchra it was a sub adult female that got delivered to the wrong address and it got stolen so I ended up going to court over it. I ordered another sub adult female pulchra and a sub adult female Gbb so that was my list complete, untill while I accidentally came across a picture of a Grammostola anthracina and instantly wanted 1 it took me 13 months to find 1 and I only purchased 1 other tarantula in all that time and that was a Nhandu coloratovilosus adult female that the owner was going to basically kill because he was moving back to Poland if it wasn't going to be killed I wouldnt have got it.
> Anyway 6 months later while I was at work my little 1" G anthracina sling got stuck in a bad moult it took me 3hrs to help it best I could but unfortunately 48hrs later it died, in the 6 months I had that sling I'd added other tarantulas but after that I wanted another anthracina to prove to myself that it was just one of those things so I searched for another 8-9months untill I found another and I never made 1 single tarantula purchase while I was looking, I even commented on another thread about it btw the G anthracina is doing fine and is an healthy juvenile


What  do you like so much about the G anthracina, that made you search so hard for it twice?


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 15, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> What  do you like so much about the G anthracina, that made you search so hard for it twice?


It's another big black Grammostola and as you can from the picture of my juvenile it's something just that little bit different


----------



## Jones0911 (Jun 15, 2016)

johnny quango said:


> It's another big black Grammostola and as you can from the picture of my juvenile it's something just that little bit different


Nice!!!

And it has the pink nhandu (sp) legs!!


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 15, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> And it has the pink nhandu (sp) legs!!


In reality they are bright red but sometimes the camera washes the colour out if the light is good

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Rachel87 (Jan 31, 2017)

As a newbie to keeping T's I always like to read about different species and add ones to my "wish list". So far my list is as follows..
Grammosola pulchra
Euathlus sp red 
Thrixopelma Cyaneolum 
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Davus fasciatus
Avicularia versicolor
Psalmopoeus irminia
Lasiodora parahybana

It's not as long as it could be due to not being allowed many but would like to see what others lists are to maybe add a few more


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 31, 2017)

Rachel87 said:


> would like to see what others lists are to maybe add a few more


Some species I don't already have:

_Aphonopelma seemanni_
_Avicularia purpurea_
_Brachypelma emilia_
_Bumbla cabocla_
_Euathlus_ sp.
_Grammostola pulchripes_
_Neoholothele incei_
_Psalmopoeus_ sp.
_Tapinauchenius_ sp.


----------



## basin79 (Jan 31, 2017)

Grammostola pulchra.


----------



## Kayis (Jan 31, 2017)

Way to much to list..... but i'm always after anything I don't have in the Brachy/Grammy genus. Those usually take precedent over anything else.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 31, 2017)

G.pulchra
E.uataman
E.rufescens
G.iheringi
 Just to name a few. I'm actually waiting for some slings/juvies to grow up so I can pair/send them on a breeding loan. First up are my Gbb I think. Their growth rate is unbelievable!


----------



## Marika (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't have any Ts yet, but the species I'm interested in are:

_Grammostola pulchra_
_Grammostola pulchripes_
_Cyriocosmus elegans_
_Aphonopelma chalcodes_
G. pulchra will be my first T.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Rachel87 (Jan 31, 2017)

I would love a GBB next. I'm currently waiting for the post man to deliver my g.pulchripes sling. Every time I hear a car I jump up to see if it's here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Jan 31, 2017)

I also would like a gbb.  I have most of the t's I set out t get already.  However, many are tiny and possibly male.  If that occurs, I Will have to get them again as females. Before I really started collecting my list was real simple.  Goliath bird eater and lp.  got a t stirmi (burgundy goliath lol) and the big lp who is my avatar. Those r my two favorites still.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jan 31, 2017)

The main one on my wish list right now is Aphonopelma chalcodes. Not a rare or expensive species...I just think they're so pretty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Love 1


----------



## Jerry (Jan 31, 2017)

Here's my list hope to get a couple of them in a couple months at the local rep expo 
A chalcodes
B albiceps 
C cyaneopubescens 
C bertae
E sp red
G pulchra


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 31, 2017)

more baboons(Idiothele mira, Hysteocrates sp), only have 4 right now, or i might buy fallout 4 or something instead.
and the all elusive A juruensis.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Crowbi (Jan 31, 2017)

Right now? 

More Neoholothele incei gold (or olive) . I have one but I want a bunch more.


----------



## SpiderSling2017 (Jan 31, 2017)

Rachel87 said:


> As a newbie to keeping T's I always like to read about different species and add ones to my "wish list". So far my list is as follows..
> Grammosola pulchra
> Euathlus sp red
> Thrixopelma Cyaneolum
> ...


I'm the same as you, I love reading about all kinds of Ts my list is: 



Euathlus SP Red - Chilean flame (the first one to buy)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - Green Bottle Blue

Cyriopagopus lividum - Cobolt Blue

p. metallica

These are the ones that caught my attention the most, alothough a few I'll have to wait a long time for as they aren't good for beginners


----------



## Moonohol (Jan 31, 2017)

I won't post my entire wishlist as it is prohibitively long, but my most wanted species right now are:

Avicularia juruensis
Brachypelma auratum
Euathlus sp. Green
Harpactira baviana
Harpactira cafreriana
Harpactira namaquensis
Pelinobius muticus
Pterinochilus chordatus
Pterinochilus lugardi

I'm growing very fond of baboons... in fact I have H. chrysogaster and H. pulchripes slings coming in some time this week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jan 31, 2017)

Euathlus Sp. yellow

Aphonopelma Moderatum 

Euathlus Sp. Red (I already have two, but this is my favorite species)

Grammostola Grossa 

Avicularia braunshauseni 

Avicularia geroldi 

Uncommon species in the genus ceratogyrus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ledzeppelin (Jan 31, 2017)

A. geroldi 

T. stirmi


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jan 31, 2017)

Not many left on my list.
Brachypelma klassi

and P. rufilata

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 31, 2017)

All work and no *Goddess *makes *Chris LXXIX* a dull boy All work and no *Goddess *makes *Chris LXXIX* a dull boy All work and no *Goddess *makes *Chris LXXIX* a dull boy All work and no *Goddess *makes *Chris LXXIX* a dull boy All work and no *Goddess *makes *Chris LXXIX* a dull boy All work and no *Goddess *makes *Chris LXXIX* a dull boy All work and no *Goddess *makes *Chris LXXIX* a dull boy All work and no *Goddess *makes *Chris LXXIX* a dull boy  

Definitely a _L.parahybana_, btw

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jan 31, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> All work and no *Goddess *makes *Chris LXXIX* a dull boy All work and no *Goddess *makes *Chris LXXIX* a dull boy All work and no *Goddess *makes *Chris LXXIX* a dull boy All work and no *Goddess *makes *Chris LXXIX* a dull boy All work and no *Goddess *makes *Chris LXXIX* a dull boy All work and no *Goddess *makes *Chris LXXIX* a dull boy All work and no *Goddess *makes *Chris LXXIX* a dull boy All work and no *Goddess *makes *Chris LXXIX* a dull boy
> 
> Definitely a _L.parahybana_, btw


How long did it take you to type all of that?


----------



## Rachel87 (Jan 31, 2017)

YagerManJennsen said:


> How long did it take you to type all of that?


Musy have been a copy and paste job that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## tAngents (Jan 31, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> The main one on my wish list right now is Aphonopelma chalcodes. Not a rare or expensive species...I just think they're so pretty.


This is on my wishlist as well. So pretty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graves6661 (Jan 31, 2017)

P. irminia has been on my list for a while.  Unfortunately, I am already at my tarantula cap of three spiders...  Once my girlfriend and I moved in together we agreed that I can have no more than three tarantulas at any one time.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 7 | Lollipop 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 31, 2017)

Graves6661 said:


> P. irminia has been on my list for a while.  Unfortunately, I am already at my tarantula cap of three spiders...  Once my girlfriend and I moved in together we agreed that I can have no more than three tarantulas at any one time.


Why would you agree to that? And why would she put a limit on something you love?

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## clive 82 (Jan 31, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> The main one on my wish list right now is Aphonopelma chalcodes. Not a rare or expensive species...I just think they're so pretty.


I was lucky enough to get hold of an adult female this weekend. Had also been on my wishlist for some time. They really are a lovely looking species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jan 31, 2017)

clive 82 said:


> I was lucky enough to get hold of an adult female this weekend. Had also been on my wishlist for some time. They really are a lovely looking species.


I'm hoping to attend a reptile expo next month and get a sling. Enjoy your female!


----------



## gypsy cola (Jan 31, 2017)

Thrixopelma Cyaneolum
Lasiodora difficilis
Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
Brachypelma Annitha
Grammastola Pulchra
Poecilitheria ruflita
Poecilitheria ornata
Nhandu coloratovillosus
Nhandu chromatus
Nhandu tripepii
Communal Set up M. Balfouri
Neoholothele fasciaaurinigra


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 31, 2017)

Graves6661 said:


> P. irminia has been on my list for a while.  Unfortunately, I am already at my tarantula cap of three spiders...  Once my girlfriend and I moved in together we agreed that I can have no more than three tarantulas at any one time.


Well, try to view the whole thing under a different perspective: three is the magic number, the Holy Trinity, the Biblical Magi and the Three Stooges. Bit of solace. Rejoice, man, rejoice :-s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gypsy cola (Jan 31, 2017)

Graves6661 said:


> P. irminia has been on my list for a while.  Unfortunately, I am already at my tarantula cap of three spiders...  Once my girlfriend and I moved in together we agreed that I can have no more than three tarantulas at any one time.


every birthday, anniversary, holiday etc, ask for the cap to be raised as a gift. Doesn't cost her a thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost56 (Jan 31, 2017)

All of them. MUST. OWN. EVERY. SPECIES.

But for right now, just a juvie 0.1 P. regalis.


----------



## Paiige (Jan 31, 2017)

My list right now (limited to NW terrestrials until my house is finished being built and I can have a T room with better temp controls):
A. chalcodes 
A. seemani BCF
B. emilia 
B. vagans
G. iheringi 
G. pulchra (I need more, one is not enough)
N. chromatus
L. parahybana


----------



## Walker253 (Jan 31, 2017)

Sericopelma sp "Santa Catalina"
Pterinopelma sazamai
Poecilothera metallica
Poecilothera rufilata
Avicularia versicolor
Chromatopelma cyanopubescens
Monocentropus balfouri
Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus
Idiothele mira
Xenesthis intermedia

That's my top 10 and must haves. I have several more that I'd want if it was available and at a great price.


----------



## gypsy cola (Jan 31, 2017)

Paiige said:


> My list right now (limited to NW terrestrials until my house is finished being built and I can have a T room with better temp controls):
> A. seemani BCF


majority of A.seemani is BCF I wouldn't be surprised if your LPS has one right now, just not labeled as BCF


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jan 31, 2017)

I forgot to add P. Lugardi and rare Euathlus Sp.


----------



## Paiige (Jan 31, 2017)

gypsy cola said:


> majority of A.seemani is BCF I wouldn't be surprised if your LPS has one right now, just not labeled as BCF


Yeah I almost picked one up at the expo I went to over the weekend but I got N tripepii instead. My LPS is super hit or miss with Ts, it's either nothing or OBTs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 31, 2017)

Paiige said:


> it's either nothing or OBTs


Buy one of those lonely orange lovely  seriously, they will adapt, no matter if the brand new house isn't ready

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paiige (Jan 31, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Buy one of those lonely orange lovely  seriously, they will adapt, no matter if the brand new house isn't ready


Oh I know they'll be fine...me, maybe not so much


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jan 31, 2017)

Paiige said:


> G. iheringi


Super jealous! They are so expensive, and I only ever see adults for sale. Very cool looking (and big.)


----------



## gypsy cola (Jan 31, 2017)

Paiige said:


> My LPS is super hit or miss with Ts, it's either nothing or OBTs


Sounds like you need to move

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Jan 31, 2017)

ledzeppelin said:


> A. geroldi
> 
> T. stirmi


T stirmi are amazing  
All my others pale in comparison.  Nobody that goes in my spider room makes it to any others once they see Doomsday


----------



## cold blood (Jan 31, 2017)

Paiige said:


> Yeah I almost picked one up at the expo I went to over the weekend but I got N tripepii instead. My LPS is super hit or miss with Ts, it's either nothing or OBTs


Great choice....the Nhandu is incomparable to a dime a dozen seemani.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Jan 31, 2017)

Here's my list for species that aren't insanely expensive:
Poecilotheria miranda
P. metallica
Cyriocosmus elegans
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Cyriopagopus lividus
Monocentropus balfouri
Nhandu carapoensis
Linothele Sp.
Sahydroaraneus raja
Ephebopus cyanognathus
Brachypelma klaasi
Eucratoscelus pachypus
Phormictopus cautus
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Grammostola grossa
G. rosea
Orphanaecus dichromata or Selenocosmia dichromata


----------



## johnny quango (Jan 31, 2017)

My wishlist is sort of empty right now and I've just lost 3 mature males in January so I have a few spare enclosures.

The way I look at it now is if I can give the tarantula the right care then I'll probably buy it,  I'm currently toying with the idea of adding a few asian terrestrials to my collection and maybe an E pachypus and another E constrictus because I miss mine


----------



## Oliverhenderson (Jan 31, 2017)

p striata           
c darlingi 
e pachypus
p subfusca highland


----------



## Paiige (Feb 1, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Great choice....the Nhandu is incomparable to a dime a dozen seemani.


Yeah I love its little attitude already. 1/2" and gives me an adorable threat pose every time I open the vial. Such a nice change from all my Grammys and Brachys. I already want every sp of this genus and I've only had the tripepii for a few days  It also takes down prey like nothing I've ever seen


----------



## cold blood (Feb 1, 2017)

Paiige said:


> Yeah I love its little attitude already. 1/2" and gives me an adorable threat pose every time I open the vial. Such a nice change from all my Grammys and Brachys. I already want every sp of this genus and I've only had the tripepii for a few days  It also takes down prey like nothing I've ever seen


Nhandu are fast growing beasts, just a wonderful genus to get slings from...and they all look really nice, too.  Why people buy LPs when these are readily available and often cheap (tripepii is probably the most expensive) is beyond me.


----------



## Trenor (Feb 1, 2017)

YagerManJennsen said:


> How long did it take you to type all of that?


Copy and paste works wonders.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paiige (Feb 1, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Nhandu are fast growing beasts, just a wonderful genus to get slings from...and they all look really nice, too.  Why people buy LPs when these are readily available and often cheap (tripepii is probably the most expensive) is beyond me.


Yeah it was definitely one of the more pricey slings but worth it. I almost went with N chromatus because of the price but the tripepii was flailing around inside its vial like a little monster and I know they're less common so I couldn't say no  I asked the seller if she's raised one to maturity and how their temperaments are and all she could say was "all Nhandu are just nasty" so I know this is going to be a fun genus to collect!


----------



## cold blood (Feb 1, 2017)

Paiige said:


> Yeah it was definitely one of the more pricey slings but worth it. I almost went with N chromatus because of the price but the tripepii was flailing around inside its vial like a little monster and I know they're less common so I couldn't say no  I asked the seller if she's raised one to maturity and how their temperaments are and all she could say was "all Nhandu are just nasty" so I know this is going to be a fun genus to collect!


I've never found them to be nasty...a little skittish (esp. males) and *very* food driven, but despite this, they have never been difficult at all to work with or around. Phormics are a NW I might consider a _little_ nasty.....they can be a little bit of a pain, but still not too bad.  Nhandu are, IMO, just great spiders.  Some individuals can be very very flicky though...my coloratovillsus is one of the flickiest ts I own...the chromatus IME, flick a little less.  My tripeppii are still small, just a little bigger than yours...maybe 1".View media item 36769View media item 36768Even MMs look fantastic.













Resized952016111995201358



__ cold blood
__ Nov 19, 2016



						MM chromatus, now in search of a MF

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paiige (Feb 1, 2017)

cold blood said:


> I've never found them to be nasty...a little skittish (esp. males) and *very* food driven, but despite this, they have never been difficult at all to work with or around. Phormics are a NW I might consider a _little_ nasty.....they can be a little bit of a pain, but still not too bad.  Nhandu are, IMO, just great spiders.  Some individuals can be very very flicky though...my coloratovillsus is one of the flickiest ts I own...the chromatus IME, flick a little less.  My tripeppii are still small, just a little bigger than yours...maybe 1".View media item 36769View media item 36768Even MMs look fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are definitely gorgeous, that's for sure. I've heard their hairs are some of the worst in the hobby. But I'm hoping this little one keeps up with the attitude, as much as I love my other Ts I'm now moving towards more active and less docile ones because I currently have a bunch of 'pet rocks,' 'pet holes,' and 'pet piles of dirt' and I can do a full tank cleaning/rehouse for each of them, hands in the enclosures, without them batting an eye. Not that that's a bad thing but feeding my cat is often more exciting 

Do you know how "old" your little tripepii are? I've heard they grow pretty quickly.


----------



## cold blood (Feb 1, 2017)

Paiige said:


> Do you know how "old" your little tripepii are? I've heard they grow pretty quickly.


Age isn't something I ever ask about...but if I had to guess I would say not more than about 6 months old.

They do grow fast, which is what makes them such a joy to raise.  The tripeppii is basically molting right in line with the others....slings, kept warm (my room is about 80) and fed about every 4 days should molt every 25-32 days....just over an inch it will be more like 30-45 days.  By about 1.5-2" you are looking at every 60-75 days.  Once they get to about 3.5", mine extended to about 80-150 days....where they remained till maturity.  Adults for me, molt every 150-225 days depending on the individual.


----------



## Paiige (Feb 1, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Age isn't something I ever ask about...but if I had to guess I would say not more than about 6 months old.
> 
> They do grow fast, which is what makes them such a joy to raise.  The tripeppii is basically molting right in line with the others....slings, kept warm (my room is about 80) and fed about every 4 days should molt every 25-32 days....just over an inch it will be more like 30-45 days.  By about 1.5-2" you are looking at every 60-75 days.  Once they get to about 3.5", mine extended to about 80-150 days....where they remained till maturity.  Adults for me, molt every 150-225 days depending on the individual.


I don't typically ask about age but the woman told me mine is about four months old, so it was more for an idea of growth speed. I keep it a little cooler in the winter so I'm sure its growth rate won't be quite on par with yours but I'm excited nonetheless!

Also looking into Phormictopus now, I'd never heard of the genus before but gosh they are pretty.


----------



## cold blood (Feb 1, 2017)

Paiige said:


> Also looking into Phormictopus now, I'd never heard of the genus before but gosh they are pretty.


I'm sure you've heard of them..common name hatian brown ring a bell?

They're pretty common.   I have cancerides, and they're like Nhandu in terms of their food motivation...just meaner...lol.  I don't have quite as good of growth rates with them as juvies, but slings grow fast and start out blue.  They get pretty large as well...a little bigger than Nhandu.













Resized952016112095153437



__ cold blood
__ Nov 20, 2016
__ 2



						P. cancerides   3.5"
					




The genus you should really be looking into is Pamphobetus.    These are serious eaters...crazy appetite, probably the craziest of all NW terrestrials.   Their growth per molt is astounding.   I consider them the cream of the NW crop.













Resized952016112095154314



__ cold blood
__ Nov 20, 2016
__ 4



						very fat nigricolor.   She's about 6.5"
					
















Resized952016112295174054



__ cold blood
__ Nov 22, 2016
__ 1



						nigricolor
					




This is nigricolor, pre and post molt.  Hunt down and purchase any and all Pamphs!  You couldn't possibly regret it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Feb 1, 2017)

Trenor said:


> Copy and paste works wonders.


----------



## Paiige (Feb 1, 2017)

cold blood said:


> I'm sure you've heard of them..common name hatian brown ring a bell?
> This is nigricolor, pre and post molt.  Hunt down and purchase any and all Pamphs!  You couldn't possibly regret it.


Ehhh it does sound vaguely familiar, maybe I didn't pay much attention if they have an attitude. Up until recently I've only wanted "happy" spiders (hence my small army of rocks and dirt piles).

That nigricolor is beautiful! I will now redirect my searches, thanks for the heads up! 

EDIT: I did a quick search and am seeing quite a bit of purple in the males! Very excited now


----------



## cold blood (Feb 1, 2017)

Paiige said:


> Ehhh it does sound vaguely familiar, maybe I didn't pay much attention if they have an attitude. Up until recently I've only wanted "happy" spiders (hence my small army of rocks and dirt piles).
> 
> That nigricolor is beautiful! I will now redirect my searches, thanks for the heads up!
> 
> EDIT: I did a quick search and am seeing quite a bit of purple in the males! Very excited now


Both Pamph and Phormic MMs are bright fluorescent purple (same for Xenesthis, another magnificent large terrestrial genus, just crazy expensive).....but only after they mature...but they're quite ridiculous looking as MMs....real head turners, no doubt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Feb 1, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Nhandu are fast growing beasts, just a wonderful genus to get slings from...and they all look really nice, too.  Why people buy LPs when these are readily available and often cheap (tripepii is probably the most expensive) is beyond me.


One of the only benefits of the Ts in Canada is that I got my tripepii as a freebie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Feb 1, 2017)

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> One of the only benefits of the Ts in Canada is that I got my tripepii as a freebie.


That is pretty sweet....they're hard to just locate in the states...although I suspect there was either a recent sac or a recent shipment of a gravid one, because I am finally seeing them a little more for sale as slings.


----------



## creepa (Feb 1, 2017)

On top of my list as for now is:

0.0.1 New tv
0.0.1 New console
0.0.X New clothes

And as far as theraphosidae goes:

X.X.X As long as its Asian

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Coconana (Feb 1, 2017)

Hmm.. I'll try to keep it short 

Augacephalus ezendami 
Augacephalus junodi
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Ceratogyrus meridionalis
Ceratogyrus sanderi 
Psalmopoeus cambridgei 
Psalmopoeus pulcher 
Harpactria pulchripes
Harpactria dictator
Harpactria guttata
Pterinochilus chordatus
Pterinochilus lugardi
Encyocratella olivacea
Monocentropus balfouri
Monocentropus lambertoni 
Chilobrachys Sp. "Electric Blue"
Chilobrachys dyscolus 
Chilobrachys fimbriatus 
Chilobrachys huahini 
Poecilotheria miranda 
Poecilotheria rufilata


----------



## Paiige (Feb 1, 2017)

cold blood said:


> That is pretty sweet....they're hard to just locate in the states...although I suspect there was either a recent sac or a recent shipment of a gravid one, because I am finally seeing them a little more for sale as slings.


I purchased mine through NetBug at the NE expo, she had a few of them


----------



## obie (Feb 1, 2017)

next up hopfully is
 euathlus sp green and blue
M Balfouri 
H Lunula
and all from the same place would be great to save on shipping


----------



## nicodimus22 (Feb 1, 2017)

cold blood said:


> That is pretty sweet....they're hard to just locate in the states...although I suspect there was either a recent sac or a recent shipment of a gravid one, because I am finally seeing them a little more for sale as slings.


Arachnoiden has them too. $18.99 for a sling. Mine has been very chill so far, but we'll see if it grows up to be nasty.


----------



## cold blood (Feb 1, 2017)

Paiige said:


> I purchased mine through NetBug at the NE expo, she had a few of them


That's the one place that always has them, I assume Anastasia breeds them.  I never pulled the trigger because the asking price is always a bit steep for a sling IMO.



nicodimus22 said:


> Arachnoiden has them too. $18.99 for a sling. Mine has been very chill so far, but we'll see if it grows up to be nasty.


Now _that's_ a great price for them....123 is supposed to be a great guy to deal with as well, I know several people who shop his store regularly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gobey (Feb 1, 2017)

E. sp. Red and P. muticus

If I can get a female of each I've got all I want for now

When my 2 P. regalis pass away I would like to replace them with P. subfuscas. But I don't want to get any more pokies until these 2 are out of my possession or have passed.


----------



## Kayis (Feb 1, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Arachnoiden has them too. $18.99 for a sling.


Been looking for one for a while now. Going to have to make an order soon....hopefully he has a decent stock of them. That definitely is a good price for something I haven't seen readily available.  Thanks @nicodimus22

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shudragon (Feb 1, 2017)

The one thing i have left to order is a b albiceps. Cant find one from a breeder here in the US and not close enough to anywhere I could do CITES ugh. Anybody got an extra?


----------



## Goldcup (Feb 1, 2017)

1) All of them
Unfortunately it appears I'm trying to accomplish this goal in 12 months.
I've run out of room and I still have 10 slings and juvies that I will have to accommodate as adults at some point. A rational being would stop at that. I of course just unwrapped a gorgeous Grammostola iheringi female this afternoon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Feb 1, 2017)

Goldcup said:


> I of course just unwrapped a gorgeous Grammostola iheringi female this afternoon!


Nice. That one is high on my list but I can't find slings anywhere. They must be difficult to breed.


----------



## Goldcup (Feb 1, 2017)

Amazingly beautiful! I do not have room but she was to pretty to not adopt! And I didn't mind an adult as I have more slings than I know what to do with.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Feb 1, 2017)

Hopefully will purchase a pair of Euathlus sp. red at the next reptile expo. Other than than I'd choose _Aphonopelma chalcodes_ or _Grammostola pulchra_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Feb 1, 2017)

Looking to add more pandinus sp. to my scorpion collection. Will be buying p dictators and p imperators. Also have my eyes on a python.


----------



## Red Eunice (Feb 1, 2017)

S. hoffmanni 
 Only NW species with a horn.


----------



## Grimmdreadly (May 18, 2017)

I just want to know what's on everyone's wish list in the coming months?

Right now mine is looking like this:
L.Violocepes x2
H.Maculata x2
T.Gigas x2
P.Regalis x2
P. Tigrinawesseli x2
P. Irminia x5
P. Pulcher x2
P. Hanumavillasumica x2
B.Hamorri x2
L.Parahybana x2
M.Balfouri x5
Pamphobeteus sp. Chicken spider x2

What's everyone else looking for/forward to?

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (May 18, 2017)

Thats a decent list you have there.  

I just got a P metallica sling, P smithi juvi and P rufilata juvi so I'm full for a bit...

I saved up a bit for something expensive but then the water heater broke so there went my fund.  Oh well.  I'll start saving again and maybe I'll have enough for something good soon.  If its rare, then I want it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (May 18, 2017)

MetalMan2004 said:


> Thats a decent list you have there.
> 
> I just got a P metallica sling, P smithi juvi and P rufilata juvi so I'm full for a bit...
> 
> I saved up a bit for something expensive but then the water heater broke so there went my fund.  Oh well.  I'll start saving again and maybe I'll have enough for something good soon.  If its rare, then I want it.


I feel your pain. I'm looking for a more stable job, but saving for my list while putting back for the off season. Hopefully deals pop up left and right

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## patriotgator (May 18, 2017)

Euathlus sp red
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
A geniculata

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (May 18, 2017)

patriotgator said:


> Euathlus sp red
> chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
> A geniculata


C.Cyaneopubecens is a must-have for a collection. You cant go wrong with an A.Geniculatta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (May 18, 2017)

More of these...













2017042520062795IMG952463951493783763908



__ cold blood
__ May 3, 2017

Reactions: Like 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (May 18, 2017)

cold blood said:


> More of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Especially when you can produce them yourself. Pulled another sac?


----------



## Stugy (May 18, 2017)

Tarantulas:
P. muticus
B. smithi
B. emilia
GBB
Scorpions:
Androctonus crassicauda (my dream scorpion)
1.0 Grosphus grandidieri
Bunch of other buthids lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## cold blood (May 18, 2017)

Grimmdreadly said:


> Especially when you can produce them yourself


Well, truth be told...the tarantulas do most of the production...I just put them together and collect the babies

I think my females believe I am nothing but a big giant home wrecker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (May 18, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Well, truth be told...the tarantulas do most of the production...I just put them together and collect the babies
> 
> I think my females believe I am nothing but a big giant home wrecker.


Well, if given the opportunity, they'd take one huge single child support check from their baby's fathers. If you know what I mean...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## cold blood (May 18, 2017)

Grimmdreadly said:


> Well, if given the opportunity, they'd take one huge single child support check from their baby's fathers. If you know what I mean...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (May 18, 2017)

Stugy said:


> Tarantulas:
> P. muticus
> B. smithi
> B. emilia
> ...


Love that scorpion list especially. One of my favourite metal band's is named after A.Crassicauda

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (May 18, 2017)

Grimmdreadly said:


> C.Cyaneopubecens is a must-have for a collection.


Just had a successful pairing of these finally...male had a great insertion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Devin B (May 18, 2017)

Pfft... better question is whats not on my wish list lol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Sad 1


----------



## Devin B (May 18, 2017)

Devin B said:


> Pfft... better question is whats not on my wish list lol.


But seriously though right now I only have 5 tarantulas, all terestrial, and I would like an arboreal. I was thinking P. Cambridgei, or a C. Versicolor.

Thats what I want next

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timc (May 18, 2017)

Must, must, MUST have?

:

C. Versicolor
P. Irminia
P. Samazi
B. Klassi
All the GBBs I can get my hands on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (May 18, 2017)

Grimmdreadly said:


> Love that scorpion list especially. One of my favourite metal band's is named after A.Crassicauda


I'm waiting for someone to name a tarantula L. ambofgod or P. antera  I'll have to buy one no matter the cost.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## Timc (May 18, 2017)

@cold blood You introduce a couple only to drive them apart, let the female do the hard work, and then separate her from her babies, in what sense are you not a giant home wrecker? Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## D Sherlod (May 18, 2017)

I want to set up a tank with H gigas
with a water feature.
I've also heard they are communal 
so a swimming tarantula in a communal setting would be awesome

Ahhhhhh but that is a wish for the future..... time will tell

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stugy (May 18, 2017)

D Sherlod said:


> I want to set up a tank with H gigas
> with a water feature.
> I've also heard they are communal
> so a swimming tarantula in a communal setting would be awesome
> ...


They can swim?


----------



## nicodimus22 (May 18, 2017)

I don't have any immediate plans to get more, as I already got 8 this year.

However, at some point I want:

Another G. pulchra to replace my traded MM
G. iherengi
D. pentaloris
B. auratum
B. albiceps

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ellenantula (May 18, 2017)

Dream T:  L violaceopes -- but I'm still not feeling ready for that much of a thrill.   lol   Enjoying the easy terrestrial T life currently.
And I'd still like a B smithi.  Haven't acquired a new T in 2+ years.  But it's difficult to justify adding yet another brachy, and esp since I do have a gorgeous B emilia already.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Venom1080 (May 18, 2017)

O schioedtei

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ondottr (May 18, 2017)

I only just got my first one, but I'm in love. And thinking seriously about getting more eventually, if all goes well. I've been eyeing up
GBB
G. pulchra
B. vagans
B. smithi
A. versicolor
Maaaaybe one day H. maculata but I gotta grow into it. 
BF offered to let me take care of his C. lividus but I was like... NOPE. 
I seem to like the calm new world spiders! Might be hard to get my hands on most of these here in Japan though, and all the Ts I've seen have been crazy expensive. Which is fine. I should enjoy my G. rosea and not go crazy buying up all the spiders just yet. Something to look forward to though...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Goodlukwitthat (May 18, 2017)

D Sherlod said:


> I want to set up a tank with H gigas
> with a water feature.
> I've also heard they are communal
> so a swimming tarantula in a communal setting would be awesome
> ...



If you get an H. gigas, even if you give it a set up with a swimming pool and go all out on the whole nine yards for it's home.... you'll never see it.   At best you'll see it MAYBE for the first couple weeks.... then it'll burrow to the dark depths of the enclosure and maybe if you're remotely lucky, you'll see its legs sticking out as it waits for food.  I was like you when I first learned about them, then I had an awesome set up made, swimming pool too... and after having an incredibly water heavy enclosure and a tarantula that NEVER used it after it burrowed, and a slight mold outbreak, I redid the entire enclosure and STILL get to see legs and at the absolute most, its head.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Goodlukwitthat (May 18, 2017)

Stugy said:


> They can swim?


Yes they can swim and stay submerged for some time.  I've read they can be submerged for around a half hour.  I've only seen mine stay submerged for 15 minutes.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Walker253 (May 18, 2017)

I went a little overboard jumping in on an import order with a friend, so I don't know what I'll be able to do in the next couple months. But if I found a female in one of the following, I'd jump.
Harpactira pulchripes
Sericopelma sp Santa Catalina
Idiothele mira

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## D Sherlod (May 18, 2017)

Goodlukwitthat said:


> If you get an H. gigas, even if you give it a set up with a swimming pool and go all out on the whole nine yards for it's home.... you'll never see it.   At best you'll see it MAYBE for the first couple weeks.... then it'll burrow to the dark depths of the enclosure and maybe if you're remotely lucky, you'll see its legs sticking out as it waits for food.  I was like you when I first learned about them, then I had an awesome set up made, swimming pool too... and after having an incredibly water heavy enclosure and a tarantula that NEVER used it after it burrowed, and a slight mold outbreak, I redid the entire enclosure and STILL get to see legs and at the absolute most, its head.


Thanks for the heads up

If I do it right, I will at least see the fish LOL

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Goodlukwitthat (May 18, 2017)

I'm hoping to find (in the near and not so near future due to some of my females taking absolutely forever to molt to confirm they are ready to breed)

1.0 A. avicularia
1.0 A. seemanni
1.0 B. hamorii
1.0 C. lividus
1.0 (if my last unsexed one isn't a male) P. irminia
1.0 Hapalopus sp. Colombia large

Ofc there are future breeding projects I'll be doing when my slings become mature
A. geniculata
LP (yes I know there are what will look like millions of babies moving about)
B. vagans (currently have two both are yet to be molt confirmed of gender)
N. chromatus
P. muticus is a definite
and maybe.... still heavily undecided...those hairs will be the death of me for sure...  T. stirmi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nixphat (May 18, 2017)

G. pulchra
C. cyaneopubescens
C. Versicolor
A. Metallica
A. Purpurea

^^^are definitely my tops on the wishlist

one day... P. muticus  but I'll get something like E ceratogyrus to "warm up"  (of course, WAY down the road. I'm not ready yet)

Oh and I've read good things about Pamphobeteus, in general... so if I ever stumbled across one, I'd probs grab it

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## GreyPsyche (May 18, 2017)

Im still new to the hobby but I have a huge wish list that grows everyday...

I won't get more until either, I move out or one of my slings start to hook out. Then again, I may get rid of furniture and get another T or two who knows...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny (May 18, 2017)

I only want one but the price of a 3-4 slings is still prohibitive 
P. victori

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Love 3


----------



## cold blood (May 19, 2017)

GreyPsyche said:


> Im still new to the hobby but I have a huge wish list that grows everyday.


The newer to the hobby one is, the longer the wish list will be.



sdsnybny said:


> I only want one but the price of a 3-4 slings is still prohibitive
> P. victori


right...man thats a dream t for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevinlowl (May 19, 2017)

Ephebopus cyanognathus
Haplopelma albostriatum
Haplopelma longipes
Phormingochilus everetti
Poecilotheria metallica

These are the ones I need to complete my collection.
There are others which I want but they're so rare and expensive that I might as well not include them in the wishlist.


----------



## grayzone (May 19, 2017)

O sp Mindanao, and O sp Mae hong son are both happening for me. 
I also got confirmation sp akcaya and P. Sp sabah blue are here in the states. Wont be available for a bit longer, but i will get my hands on a group of each soon enough.
Wishes do come true

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 19, 2017)

Goodlukwitthat said:


> If you get an H. gigas, even if you give it a set up with a swimming pool and go all out on the whole nine yards for it's home.... you'll never see it.   At best you'll see it MAYBE for the first couple weeks.... then it'll burrow to the dark depths of the enclosure and maybe if you're remotely lucky, you'll see its legs sticking out as it waits for food.  I was like you when I first learned about them, then I had an awesome set up made, swimming pool too... and after having an incredibly water heavy enclosure and a tarantula that NEVER used it after it burrowed, and a slight mold outbreak, I redid the entire enclosure and STILL get to see legs and at the absolute most, its head.


Not really. Mines out probably a dozen times a day.


----------



## Wiscokid (May 19, 2017)

getting 4 A. diversipes this weekend . . . saving to start a M. balfouri communal next, if an I. mira crosses my path at a good rate It might have to become mine too tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wiscokid (May 19, 2017)

my friend is getting T. psychedelicus 1.5 - 2 in slings for 250 , might have to drop some july birthday gift hints for the wife .....


----------



## JoshDM020 (May 19, 2017)

Ive been making a list, but most of the ones i want, im far from ready for, like H. maculata, OBT (yes, cliche, but absolutely beautiful), P. cambridgei, all kinds of pokies, and i sat and stared at a C. lividum being kept on reptile carpet crap in a pet store for 30 minutes wishing i was ready for that. (Edit: add E. murinus to that list after viewing your other thread about them. Thanks for that edit my edit: E. murinus is new world? Tack it on to the list below, then! Hell yeah!)
The list of ones I could probably get away with without getting eaten is much smaller. L. parahybana, A. geroldi (my mother likes that one. Another sucker for the blue ones), B. hammori, and always a B. albo Nicaragua. They're so fluffy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (May 19, 2017)

Wiscokid said:


> my friend is getting T. psychedelicus 1.5 - 2 in slings for 250 , might have to drop some july birthday gift hints for the wife .....


no way id pay half that...lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wiscokid (May 19, 2017)

because of the species or the price or both?

revolutionreptiles.net has pretty competitive pricing as far as I can tell (admitted noob)

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jason B (May 19, 2017)

P. Ornata 
M. Balfouri 
I. Mira
E. Cyanognathus
And a Yet to be determined asian arboreal thats not a pokie, lol
maybe an adult female A. Metallica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (May 19, 2017)

Grimmdreadly said:


> I just want to know what's on everyone's wish list in the coming months?


I don't plan to purchase tarantulas in the next few weeks (although that's no guarantee that I won't!), but here are some species on my wishlist that meet the following criteria:

I haven't yet kept.
I would like to keep.
I would feel comfortable keeping at my current level of experience.

*New World*

_Aphonopelma chalcodes_
_Aphonopelma seemanni_
_Avicularia metallica_
_Brachypelma albopilosum_
_Brachypelma emilia_
_Caribena versicolor_
_Ephebopus murinus_
_Neoholothele incei_
_Nhandu_
_Pamphobeteus_

*Old World (I don't have any yet, and I am interested in species without urticating hairs.)*

_Augacephalus ezendami_
_Ceratogyrus marshalli_
_Eucratoscelus pachypus_
_Idiothele mira_
_Monocentropus balfouri_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stormsky (May 19, 2017)

I don't expect to be able to get more any time soon but off the top of my head, the main ones on my wishlist, in no particular order, are:

Grammostola pulchra
Brachypelma emilia
Hapalopus sp. Columbia large
Neoholothele incei
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Idiothele mira
Theraphosa stirmi
Poecilotheria regalis
Poecilotheria metallica
Pterinochilus murinus

and for maybes, Acanthoscurria geniculata, Nhandu chromatus, Avicularia Minatrix, Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua" and the "Goddess", PBUH, Pelinobius muticus that I hear about constantly.

I'm sure there's some I forgot and some I don't know about yet to add to that list.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## checkmate (May 19, 2017)

GBB
P. cambridgei
P. irminia
Various baboons
Maybe another Pokie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xafron (May 19, 2017)

I don't know when I will be able to get more.  However I do want more.  My interests are all over the place...

Literally any Avicularia, Psalmopoeus, Iridopelma, and Tapinauchenius.  When I say Avics I am including all the species that were recently changed.  Avicularia purpurea is one I would really like.

I would love dwarf Ts such as Euathlus sp. 'Red', Hapalopus sp. “Colombia", Cyriocosmus perezmilesi, Cyrtopholis portoricae, and Davus pentaloris.  

GBB and about 100 other NW terrestrials.  Would love G. pulchra and iheringi, and LP.


----------



## boina (May 19, 2017)

I really should not buy any more tarantulas this year, but...

- P. rufilata - the first juvi female I see will be mine.
- H. namaquensis - I blame @KezyGLA for this one
- Tapinauchenius sp. - I only got my first (and second and...) one this year, but I like them much, much better than I thought I would. I think I need more.

and I can't get this N. incei out of my head... and a H. himalayana might be nice... Also, if a young female OBT crosses my path I won't say no. Got to know what everyone is talking about.

Great idea for a thread, btw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (May 19, 2017)

Stugy said:


> They can swim?


Very well in fact


----------



## Grimmdreadly (May 19, 2017)

Nixphat said:


> G. pulchra
> C. cyaneopubescens
> C. Versicolor
> A. Metallica
> ...


C.versicolour, A.Purpurea, and A. Metallica. I like them, a lot, but the still elude me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spotropaicsav (May 19, 2017)

Grimmdreadly said:


> Very well in fact


Very interesting! Do they do this for grooming? Going after prey? Another reason?


----------



## Ungoliant (May 19, 2017)

spotropaicsav said:


> Very interesting! Do they do this for grooming? Going after prey? Another reason?


Probably just an adaptation to survive in an environment with periodic flooding (in case they end up in the water, as after a defensive leap of faith).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## KezyGLA (May 19, 2017)

No more Ts for me. Budget for the year blown already. Gutted. 

Got _Ornithoctoninae sp. 'ho chi minh' _on the way as we speak though_ _

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## MetalMan2004 (May 19, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> I only want one but the price of a 3-4 slings is still prohibitive
> P. victori


That is the one that I was just about to pay for when the water heater broke... maybe later.



cold blood said:


> no way id pay half that...lol.


You got the hook up?  If you can get me one for half that PM me!  



Grimmdreadly said:


> Very well in fact


Lots of cool youtube videos on this.  A local seller had some slings and I looked into doing a communal but decided not to for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina (May 19, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> No more Ts for me. Budget for the year blown already. Gutted.
> 
> Got _Ornithoctoninae sp. 'ho chi minh' _on the way as we speak though_ _


I had to look that up, but WOW! To bad you probably won't ever see it .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (May 19, 2017)

I'm getting some new additions tonight, gonna drive over to tarcan after work.

L.violacepes 1" ×2
L.sp.borneo black 3/4"  ×2
P.metallica × 3/4" × 1
C.cyanepubescens 3/4" ×2
G.pulchra 3/4" ×1
C.marshalli 1/2" ×2
P.antinous 1.5" ×1
A.seemanni 1" ×1
T.stirmi 1.5" ×1
P.regalis 3/4" ×1
C.fimbriatus 1.25" ×2
H.maculata 1/3" x2
O.shiodtei 1/2" x2
Maybe another centipede... well see how they look. Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (May 19, 2017)

boina said:


> I had to look that up, but WOW! To bad you probably won't ever see it .


Ob I will see them alright. I will be making some special enclosures for these ones

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mconnachan (May 19, 2017)

1) A. Geniculata x2 
2) C. Versicolour x2
3) P. Irminia  x2

all as slings as I like to raise them from tiny little unidentifiable translucent nada's into glorious T's

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (May 19, 2017)

spotropaicsav said:


> Very interesting! Do they do this for grooming? Going after prey? Another reason?


Most likely to deal with flooding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (May 19, 2017)

A. Moderatum (I would pay any price for one of them)
Rare Aphonopelmas 
Rare brachys 
Rare grammostolas 
Rare avics 
C. Versicolor 
A. Braunshauseni 
A. Geroldi 
A. Purpurea 
E. Sp. Yellow
H. Gigas 
P. Chordatus
P. Lugardi 
P. Sp. Machalla
Phormictopus that aren't Cancerides 
P. Cancerides males (2" or smaller)
Rare Euathlus Sp. 
T. Cyaneolum 
Rare pamphobeteus Sp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goodlukwitthat (May 19, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Not really. Mines out probably a dozen times a day.


Then you're lucky lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TarantulaArvind (May 19, 2017)

well!! in the coming months ill most probably be having my first batch of Ts. my wishlist is either 1 or all of the below
B Albo
G pulchra
A genic
C Cyaenopubescens
C versicolor(or any other erstwhile Avic)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightstalker47 (May 19, 2017)

D Sherlod said:


> Thanks for the heads up
> 
> If I do it right, I will at least see the fish LOL


They don't actually need or benefit from a water feature, although you may be able to observe some interesting behavior if you set it up that way. I saw my female quickly dive down her water dish, only to emerge suddenly after realizing it's wasn't deep enough for her to hide in , she then darted back into her burrow.
As far as I can tell, they will only enter the water if spooked which is pretty funny to see, but I don't think they actually hunt aquatic prey like fish.


Goodlukwitthat said:


> If you get an H. gigas, even if you give it a set up with a swimming pool and go all out on the whole nine yards for it's home.... you'll never see it.   At best you'll see it MAYBE for the first couple weeks.... then it'll burrow to the dark depths of the enclosure and maybe if you're remotely lucky, you'll see its legs sticking out as it waits for food.  I was like you when I first learned about them, then I had an awesome set up made, swimming pool too... and after having an incredibly water heavy enclosure and a tarantula that NEVER used it after it burrowed, and a slight mold outbreak, I redid the entire enclosure and STILL get to see legs and at the absolute most, its head.


I keep mine in a simple setup although it would be pretty cool to have a large enclosure with a big T and some fish swimming around, very visually stunning that's for sure. My H.gigas are out at the mouth of their burrows almost every night, but they have a smaller enclosure and plenty of burrowing space. Perhaps your setup was too large and caused your gigas to hide more, but mine haven't been like my other pet holes, seem more active and out and about. But individuals vary...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marika (May 19, 2017)

2x G. pulchra juvie/sling


----------



## cold blood (May 19, 2017)

Wiscokid said:


> because of the species or the price or both?


New species are always grossly over priced IMO...I'm not into buying over priced anything.   Eventually prices will come down, im in no hurry



spotropaicsav said:


> Very interesting! Do they do this for grooming? Going after prey? Another reason?


Generally its an escape mechnism from what ive seen...i dont doubt that there is also a hunting aspect to it, as they will snatch small fish.



MetalMan2004 said:


> You got the hook up?  If you can get me one for half that


No, its more than i would spend on one by a lot....id rather just not have one at that price....and ive seen the species priced a lot more than that, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kendricks (May 19, 2017)

My current list, don't mind the German words...

*OW*
   Afrika
_- Ceratogyrus darlingi_

   Asien
_- Haplopelma vonwirthi
     - Lyrognathus giannisposatoi
     - Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black"
     - Phlogiellus spec. Ao Tan Khu
     - Psednocnemis brachyramosa_

*NW*
   Südamerika
_- Aphonopelma chalcodes
     - Brachypelma smithi
     - Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
     - Cyriocosmus elegans
     - Ephebopus murinus
     - Euathlus sp. "Fire"
     - Hapalopus triseriatus "Lowland"
     - Nhandu coloratovillosum
_
Nothing final, nothing definite, but after browsing different species, I picked these out.
In general, I aim for a small (~20) collection with species that differ from each other if possible, or at least not just having 20 NW terrestrials.
Now, some of you might have noticed there's no Pokie on it. That's a mistake. As I said,_ incomplete_.

I do have so far:_
- A. geniculata
- G. pulchra
- P. murinus
_
That's leaving room for ~2 more specimen, which may very well be Pokie_s._ 
They are too beautiful and unique to be left out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gypsy cola (May 19, 2017)

several but, I am going to list the most unobtainable.

CITES B.Vagans

Wild caught A. iodus that I caught myself. This one isn't so hard....just got to make time to do it.


----------



## DrowsyLids (May 19, 2017)

G. pulchra
M. balfouri eventually 
Also eyeing some OW Asian terrestrials but haven't made any decisions yet.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (May 19, 2017)

Grammostola grossa has been on the top of my list for a while. They're just hard to find when you don't want a male or to get them via shipping (too many bad experiences).


----------



## Ungoliant (May 19, 2017)

TarantulaArvind said:


> well!! in the coming months ill most probably be having my first batch of Ts. my wishlist is either 1 or all of the below


Those are equally good choices, so naturally you should get them all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johnny quango (May 19, 2017)

I only had 1 on my wishlist and I picked 1 of that species up 2 weeks ago that was Eucratoscelus pachypus, I've wanted 1 for 2 years they aren't rare or expensive but I didn't want a wild caught female I wanted a sling and got 1 at around 2cm. Anything else I aquire isn't on my list


----------



## grimmjowls (May 19, 2017)

A. versicolor...


----------



## Goodlukwitthat (May 19, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> They don't actually need or benefit from a water feature, although you may be able to observe some interesting behavior if you set it up that way. I saw my female quickly dive down her water dish, only to emerge suddenly after realizing it's wasn't deep enough for her to hide in , she then darted back into her burrow.
> As far as I can tell, they will only enter the water if spooked which is pretty funny to see, but I don't think they actually hunt aquatic prey like fish.
> 
> I keep mine in a simple setup although it would be pretty cool to have a large enclosure with a big T and some fish swimming around, very visually stunning that's for sure. My H.gigas are out at the mouth of their burrows almost every night, but they have a smaller enclosure and plenty of burrowing space. Perhaps your setup was too large and caused your gigas to hide more, but mine haven't been like my other pet holes, seem more active and out and about. But individuals vary...


Mine is currently in a large Kritter Keeper. nothing fancy.


----------



## spotropaicsav (May 20, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> Probably just an adaptation to survive in an environment with periodic flooding (in case they end up in the water, as after a defensive leap of faith).


Makes sense


----------



## leaveittoweaver (May 22, 2017)

G.Iheringi
P.Aninous
L.Klugi
E.Sp Red

Every species in the Acanthoscurria genus. I also think I want to get a dwarf like C.Elegans and see what if I like them.


----------



## MGery92 (May 22, 2017)

An _L. difficilis_ and a _B. albiceps_ for sure. Maybe another _Phormictopus_ or a _Pamphobeteus_.


----------



## johnharper (May 22, 2017)

P mettallica and more b smithis also a seemani


----------



## Leila (May 22, 2017)

Nothing until this cast is taken off my leg. I will have to live vicariously through all of your new Ts...

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 22, 2017)

E. Sp. "Red"
P. ecclesiasticus
P. victorii (when they become cheap enough for me to not have to sell a kidney to get a few slings)
P. metallica*
P. rufilata*
E. rufescens
M. mesomelas
T. Sp. "Panama"
N. incei
T. stirmi
H. maculata*
M. balfouri

*It'll be a while before I even consider getting these but thought I'd include them anyway


----------



## creepa (May 23, 2017)

Well i was truly trying to take it easy the next few months... but then this bagpiping kilt @KezyGLA posts this gorgeous Ornithoctoninae sp. Ho chi minh on instagram so i guess i'll have to empty my pockets again...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KezyGLA (May 23, 2017)

creepa said:


> Well i was truly trying to take it easy the next few months... but then this bagpiping kilt @KezyGLA posts this gorgeous Ornithoctoninae sp. Ho chi minh on instagram so i guess i'll have to empty my pockets again...


You won't regret that purchase man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## creepa (May 23, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> You won't regret that purchase man


I know already man..., ever since the first time i laid eyes on that species i was completely sold, such a stunning species!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (May 23, 2017)

Got this gorgeous little lass this morning. Grammostola iheringi.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 23, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Got this gorgeous little lass this morning. Grammostola iheringi.


She's a beaut, by far my favourite out of the genus, can't wait for my girl to beast up a bit.


----------



## basin79 (May 23, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> She's a beaut, by far my favourite out of the genus, can't wait for my girl to beast up a bit.


She's around 6-8cm leg span I bet. She's more like a Pamphobeteus sp.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 23, 2017)

basin79 said:


> She's around 6-8cm leg span I bet. She's more like a Pamphobeteus sp.


You get her from TSS? I got mine from another dealer as a 4cm sling, she's moulted twice in my care and I managed to sex her on the second.

I used to think they were more like a GBB (minus the webbing although they do web a bit) than a Grammo but since I got my P. antinous I'd definitely agree with the Pamphobeteus comparison, both are really skittish but not hair-kickers, they're both pretty fast and both eat like tanks.

These will actively hunt as well, bung in a red runner and watch her chase it around the whole enclosure if you want a laugh.


----------



## basin79 (May 23, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> You get her from TSS? I got mine from another dealer as a 4cm sling, she's moulted twice in my care and I managed to sex her on the second.
> 
> I used to think they were more like a GBB (minus the webbing although they do web a bit) than a Grammo but since I got my P. antinous I'd definitely agree with the Pamphobeteus comparison, both are really skittish but not hair-kickers, they're both pretty fast and both eat like tanks.
> 
> These will actively hunt as well, bung in a red runner and watch her chase it around the whole enclosure if you want a laugh.


No. Martin Goss. TSS couldn't sex the ones they had.

Definitely looking forward to watching her grow.


----------



## Deb60 (May 23, 2017)

I'm going to a Reptile show with my daughter next month , and whilst I'm not on to snakes  I've been told their will be some Ts there as well . I'm hoping to find some dawrf species Cyriocosmus, Ami sp Panama etc .


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jun 1, 2017)

Only one item on my wishlist....

More space for everything!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kevinlowl (Jun 2, 2017)

My hands are itching for Y. diversipes, C. marshalli, C. Cyaneopubescens lately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 2, 2017)

P. murinus
A. Geniculatta
C. Darlingi (Marshalli)
I need some terrestrials as the ones I had have all matured male unfortunately, have since died or gone to breed, I let my MM B.Hamorri go for nothing as he was always on the go, never settling, so he had to go and make some babies and have some fun LOL.


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 2, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> P. murinus
> A. Geniculatta
> C. Darlingi (Marshalli)
> I need some terrestrials as the ones I had have all matured male unfortunately, have since died or gone to breed, I let my MM B.Hamorri go for nothing as he was always on the go, never settling, so he had to go and make some babies and have some fun LOL.


I'm gonna inbox you


----------



## basin79 (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm finally at the stage where I'm stupidly happy with my 13 tarantulas. I'm certainly not on the look out for any more, although that doesn't mean I won't buy any more. With my recent new addition I now have,

Brachypelma hamorii
Caribena vesricolor
Cyriopagopus hati hati
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Grammostola iheringi
Grammostola pulchra
Heteroscodra maculata
Idiothele mira
Megaphobema mesomelas
Pamphobeteus antinous
Poecilotheria subfusca lowland
Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
Theraphosa blondi

All females.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## volcanopele (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm limited by the fact that I have a wedding coming up and temperatures here are a bit too high to get anything shipped to here for the next few months.  So anything I would get would have to be local and relatively cheap.

Still, my current wishlist is:

Caribena versicolor
Xenesthis immanis
Pamphobeteus sp.
Lasiodora sp.

I'll leave the last two open-ended.  I'll get what ever shows up locally.


----------



## campj (Jun 5, 2017)

Easy solution to your problems my friend... Justice of the Peace wedding and FedEx hold for pickup!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## keks (Jun 5, 2017)

At the moment I am happy with the tarantulas I have, in the next time I won't geht anything. For the future (when my slings doing well in the next months) there are:
Cyriocosmus sp
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Aphonopelma bicoloratum

I had all species years ago, they are great, but it is not easy to get them in my proximity.


----------



## volcanopele (Jun 5, 2017)

campj said:


> Easy solution to your problems my friend... Justice of the Peace wedding and FedEx hold for pickup!


If we didn't have a great idea for a wedding (ceremony during totality of a solar eclipse), we'd do a justice of the peace "wedding".


----------



## checkmate (Jun 5, 2017)

I have 3 enclosures to fill so I'll pick up 3 more this year and probably take a break. One enclosure is a large Exo Terra Breeding Box so looking for something that won't burrow since I can't put much sub in it. The other two enclosures are terrestrial/arboreal type. Looking at a C. marshalli and a P. cambridgei for those two.


----------



## Turiell (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm getting my last tarantula toward the end of next week and I'm hyper excited about it as it's my number one dream tarantula, a juvenile A. Purpurea female!  After her I won't get any more Ts for the rest of this year, and probably for several years after that.  

Once I have my A. Purpurea I'll have a total of 19 Ts that I managed to get in just six months, so I think that's enough for a while.  Mainly because now I need to focus on finding new enclosures for many of my young Ts, and more importantly I need to redo my room and put up shelves so I'll have room for my babies to grow.  So for now no new Ts are planned, except of course my A. Purpurea.  So excited to get her!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Graves6661 (Jun 6, 2017)

Im still hoping to convince my girlfriend to let me get a P. irminia.  Unfortunately, she will only allow me to have two Ts while she is living with me under the same roof...


----------



## keks (Jun 6, 2017)

Graves6661 said:


> Im still hoping to convince my girlfriend to let me get a P. irminia.  Unfortunately, she will only allow me to have two Ts while she is living with me under the same roof...


Two is nothing. Ok. Two more than nothing. But still nothing .... .
I cross my fingers ^^.


----------



## Reest (Jun 6, 2017)

I have these on the way:
_Heteropoda venatoria
Chilobrachys fimbratus
Orphaneus sp. "Blue"_

And these I'm looking/wanting to get soon:
_Heteropoda boiei
Chromatopelma cyanopubescens
Orphaneus phillipinus_
Net-casting spider (listed as _Deniopis spp_)
Some kind of centipede, probably  _Scolopendra morsitans
Poecilotheria metallica_ (sling)
_Haplopelma lividum_ (sling)

Will probably only get like 3 of these max though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones0911 (Jun 17, 2017)

P metallica (still haven't broken down and got one)

T blondi / Theraphosa apophysis 

Sahydroaraneus raja

Just to name a few but probably won't get those because I want a panther chameleon....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colette (Jun 17, 2017)

The next 3 on my list are...
C. versicolor 
B. albopilosum
P. sazimai

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jun 17, 2017)

With the purchase I am making, I have to remove two from my previous list and they are the C. versicolor and E. Sp. yellow.

I will add:

Rare Sp. in the Ceratogyrus genus
N. Coloratovillosus


----------



## kevinlowl (Jun 17, 2017)

My wishlist is almost exhausted. Only need the common gimmicks: Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, Ephebopus cyanognathus and Poecilotheria metallica.

Aside from that, I still need to find myself a number of centipedes. They're so uncommon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Jun 17, 2017)

Well my wishlist is going to have to wait.  My GBB molted out after mating so no extra spider cash for me....

That P victori will just have to wait...

On the bright side I am still very much enjoying my plunge into pokies.  They were very high on my wish list also so no complaints here.

Metallica sling has molted once and about to again.  Juvie smithi and rufilata have molted and the rufilata is growing like a weed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Jun 20, 2017)

I want b.vagans and h.troglodytes, maybe a.metallica perhaps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Jun 20, 2017)

I have such a long list whatever I can add to my collection from it I will be happy with some of which includes b.smithi, GBB, g.rosea, t.stirmi, b.albopilosum, b.boehmei,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jun 21, 2017)

Updated wish list after getting some early birthday presents:

Higher priority
-G. iherengi
-G. rosea (RCF only)
-As many Nicaraguan B. albo slings as it takes to get a female

Lower priority
-B. albiceps
-B. auratum
-A. moderatum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leila (Jun 21, 2017)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei and ecclesiasticus

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Jun 21, 2017)

Still a beginner, but I really want:
Acanthoscurria geniculata,
Brachypelma albopilosum and Ephebopus murinus preferably Juveniles spiderlings at a push

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina (Jun 21, 2017)

With one more order placed I will have to say my collection is complete... at least for this year. 

On my wish list for next year there is still one, though:

P. victori - the moment they get cheaper I will get some slings

I'll also consider getting N. incei and H. pulchripes and if anyone has affordable slings of M. peterklaasi and H. caffreriana... 

But then, my collection will be complete for sure...

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Jun 21, 2017)

boina said:


> With one more order placed I will have to say my collection is complete... at least for this year.
> 
> On my wish list for next year there is still one, though:
> 
> ...


Thanks to @cold blood my collection will be complete for the next couple months, well as far as tarantulas go. I'm still looking for the elusive Barylestus Scutatus and C.Getazi true spiders. I would also like a couple of huntsmen and a couple phoneutria species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Jun 21, 2017)

Leila said:


> Psalmopoeus cambridgie and ecclesiasticus


P.cambridgi, my second favourite species and their cousin, P.ecclesiasticus. now you need a P.Pulcher

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Jun 21, 2017)

boina said:


> With one more order placed I will have to say my collection is complete... at least for this year.
> 
> On my wish list for next year there is still one, though:
> 
> ...


It's never complete. We always say it's complete. And then we channel DJ Khaled and scream "another one" in the middle of an expo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Jun 21, 2017)

kevinlowl said:


> My wishlist is almost exhausted. Only need the common gimmicks: Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, Ephebopus cyanognathus and Poecilotheria metallica.
> 
> Aside from that, I still need to find myself a number of centipedes. They're so uncommon...


I love Pedes. I have an S.polymorpha. I want another S.Mutilans, S.gigantea, and I need three or four S.Hardwickei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Evans (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm new to the hobby about 4 months or so I have a b.boehmei juvi (I think, it's about 2 inch )and an chilobracy hauhini  juvi. The shop I got the hauhini in they also an GBB  juvi that I'm really interested in but the price is about the same as what I paid for my boehmei which was £50 in the U.K. Also would really really love a p.metallica the gorgeous little things and ohh yeah of course I want an OBT but I think I'm a little far too inexperienced for one of them yet haha but with me being new I keep seeing T'a I want when watching videos or researching would also like a few scorpions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leila (Jun 21, 2017)

Leila said:


> Psalmopoeus cambridgie and ecclesiasticus


@cold blood, what's so darn funny, pal?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Jun 21, 2017)

Leila said:


> @cold blood, what's so darn funny, pal?


Check the Cambridgi spelling


----------



## Leila (Jun 21, 2017)

Grimmdreadly said:


> Check the Cambridgi spelling


So it is spelled 'cambridgei.' I got the last 2 letters mixed up. Ha. Check your spelling too, Grimm.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 21, 2017)

Leila said:


> @cold blood, what's so darn funny, pal?


You can take them off the wishlist...aren't they on the way??

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 21, 2017)

Reest said:


> Net-casting spider (listed as _Deniopis spp_)


I was delighted to discover last week that my two potted blueberry plants have become home to several _Deinopis spinosa_. (I don't keep them as pets; I just like to check on them when I look for nocturnal spiders.)

my photo




Aaron Evans said:


> Also would really really love a p.metallica the gorgeous little things and ohh yeah of course I want an OBT but I think I'm a little far too inexperienced for one of them yet haha but with me being new I keep seeing T'a I want when watching videos or researching


There are many species I only enjoy vicariously for various reasons (lack of experience, lack of space, lack of availability, or difficulty in keeping).

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Leila (Jun 21, 2017)

cold blood said:


> You can take them off the wishlist...aren't they on the way??


Well, they should be here sometime this week.  I promise that everyone on the boards will know the day they arrive on my doorstep.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jun 22, 2017)

Sell all my tarantulas that's my wish list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## badxwolf1203 (Jun 22, 2017)

I've been looking for a MM Euathlus sp Red, or even just males of that species in general. Maybe FINALLY get a C. versicolor.
Other than that I'm just patiently awaiting my portion of Hapalopus sp Colombia babies and to pair my MM Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 26, 2017)

1. Grammostola pulchra
2. Monocentropus balfouri
3. Grammostola pulchra
5. Monocentropus bafouri
6. Grammostola pulchra
7. Monocentropus balfouri
8. Monocentropus balfouri
9. Grammostola pulchra
10. Grammostola pulchra

Females only please ^_^

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 26, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> 1. Grammostola pulchra
> 2. Monocentropus balfouri
> 3. Grammostola pulchra
> 5. Monocentropus bafouri
> ...


I don't understand why some people love pulchra so much.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Trenor (Aug 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I don't understand why some people love pulchra so much.


I think it has to do with how infrequent the adults seem to be on the sales sheets and the price which I refer to as tarantula bling. The peoples really loves them some tarantula bling.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I don't understand why some people love pulchra so much.



Because some people like pure black things as opposed to black and <insert another color>. It's just an inclination to certain traits or characteristics, that varies per individual just as how I don't like Theraphosa blondi / stirmi (IMO they look like mud bricks with legs) but some people like them and I completely respect that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 26, 2017)

Trenor said:


> I think it has to do with how infrequent the adults seem to be on the sales sheets and the price which I refer to as tarantula bling. The peoples really loves them some tarantula bling.


Nope.  I liked them before I even knew that they were on the more expensive side. When I knew they were pricey I was quite disappointed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 26, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Because some people like pure black things as opposed to black and <insert another color>. It's just an inclination to certain traits or characteristics, that varies per individual just as how I don't like Theraphosa blondi / stirmi (IMO they look like mud bricks with legs) but some people like them and I completely respect that


But a black _terrestrial?_ Ew.
Phormingochilus carpenteri is more like it.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 26, 2017)

_Grammostola pulchra_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> But a black _terrestrial?_ Ew.
> Phormingochilus carpenteri is more like it.



But a black _arboreal?_ Ew.
Grammostola pulchra is more like it.

Can go both ways really. As I said, individual inclination. Plus P. carpenteri doesn't have the fattiness that I want lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 26, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> But a black _arboreal?_ Ew.
> Grammostola pulchra is more like it.
> 
> Can go both ways really. As I said, individual inclination. Plus P. carpenteri doesn't have the fattiness that I want lol.


Ah, you're into the chubby ones.. I got you. 
I prefer sleek and agile.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 0311usmc (Aug 26, 2017)

T.blondi, c.vonwirthi and p.rufilata and I am good for a minute. The t.blondi first then I would own all 3 of the theraphosas. Who dosent love huge tarantulas?


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 26, 2017)

Phormingochilus. All of them. All are stunning and have everything I look for in a spider.

More pokies. Just fun to raise. 

C versicolor 0.1. no words needed.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Ah, you're into the shubby ones.. I got you.
> I prefer sleek and agile.



Well no. C. versicolor, B. albo, and G. pulchra are the only New Worlds I want or have. The rest of my love goes to Old World species.  

I really cannot quite comprehend why some people are not able to appreciate G. pulchra. The _*monochromatic*_ pitch black coloration is incredibly unique as far as animal color/pattern goes - even black panthers or melanistic specimens of the African/Asian leopard or South American jaguar do not sport pure black coats, rosettes are always visible under close inspection.


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 26, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Well no. C. versicolor, B. albo, and G. pulchra are the only New Worlds I want or have. The rest of my love goes to Old World species.
> 
> I really cannot quite comprehend why some people are not able to appreciate G. pulchra. The _*monochromatic*_ pitch black coloration is incredibly unique as far as animal color/pattern goes - even black panthers or melanistic specimens of the African/Asian leopard or South American jaguar do not sport pure black coats, rosettes are always visible under close inspection.


Cuz they're expensive and grow super slow. If they were 5 dollar spiders I don't think anyone would want them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Cuz they're expensive and grow super slow. If they were 5 dollar spiders I don't think anyone would want them.



I'd definitely want them. Like I said, I included pulchra on my short wish list before I knew they were on the more expensive side - I wish they were cheaper.
The species being a slow grower is one drawback, and so decided that I will not be getting a sling lol. I want a fat female that already looks like a pulchra LMAO.

To somehow appease those who argue that people only want pulchra because it's expensive, I for one only have G. pulchra, M. balfouri, H. pulchripes, as the expensive T's on my list.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 26, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> I'd definitely want them. Like I said, I included pulchra on my short wish list before I knew they were on the more expensive side - I wish they were cheaper.
> The species being a slow grower is one drawback, and so decided that I will not be getting a sling lol. I want a fat female that already looks like a pulchra LMAO.
> 
> To somehow appease those who argue that people only want pulchra because it's expensive, I for one only have G. pulchra, M. balfouri, H. pulchripes, as the expensive T's on my list.


You only have 2 Ts on your list there lol


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 26, 2017)

I do have to agree though that Phormingochilus carpenteri is definitely attractive. Old worlds do tend to have that attractive, "exotic" look to them. If it weren't for space constraints, I'd get Phormingochilus carpenteri as well But rather than an arboreal, reclusive old world, why not the comically cute pulchra


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> You only have 2 Ts on your list there lol



My real list contains waaayy more than just those two LOL it's just that it's these couples' turn to get purchased. ROFL Once I get them, I will rage about something else. Two at a time.


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 26, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> I do have to agree though that Phormingochilus carpenteri is definitely attractive. Old worlds do tend to have that attractive, "exotic" look to them. If it weren't for space constraints, I'd get Phormingochilus carpenteri as well But rather than an arboreal, reclusive old world, why not the comically cute pulchra


Cuz they're bigger, and have that sleek long legged look to them. Those enlarged scopulae are a wonder to behold.


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Aug 26, 2017)

My wishlist:

ALL OF THEM

The top ones on the list would probably be an M balfouri communal and a T blondi or if I go crazy apophasis.

I had a 7" AF stirmi for a bit but it was the only one in my collection that gave my wife the willies.  I sold it but I'd love to get a sling.  I figure maybe if it starts small she'll be better with it when its bigger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Cuz they're bigger, and have that sleek long legged look to them. Those enlarged scopulae are a wonder to behold.


Can't argue. Arboreals rule. Meself need to gotta catch them all _*Pokiemons*_ LOL.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 26, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Can't argue. Arboreals rule. Meself need to gotta catch them all _*Pokiemons*_ LOL.


Absolutely. 
Me too! I'm about half way there myself.


----------



## Trenor (Aug 26, 2017)

0311usmc said:


> The t.blondi first then I would own all 3 of the theraphosas. Who dosent love huge tarantulas?


Me, I got no desire to own any of those three. 

I get the size thing. They just don't do much for me. On a good note if I ended up with any of them I'd send them your way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 26, 2017)

I've grabbed most of the ones I cared about so far from the massive list I had a while back. I'm holding off picking up too many more till some of my 3-6 sling sets grow up some. Having over 50 slings can be a hassle.


----------



## 0311usmc (Aug 26, 2017)

Trenor said:


> Me, I got no desire to own any of those three.
> 
> I get the size thing. They just don't do much for me. On a good note if I ended up with any of them I'd send them your way.


To each his own, I respect your opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Aug 27, 2017)

Still want a B hamorii/smithi and an L violaceopes -- they've been on my wish list a very long while.


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 27, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I don't understand why some people love pulchra so much.


I love their velvety black coloring and easygoing disposition. It was the first tarantula on my wishlist before I knew anything about pricing or availability.













The Watering Hole (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 21, 2017
__ 2
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra




						Bulldozer, my 3.5" female Grammostola pulchra.
					



"Don't hate me because I'm beautiful."

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mojo288 (Aug 27, 2017)

P. striata
P. faciata
P. hanumavilasumica
P. tigrinawesseli
P. smithi
P. regalis
P. ornata

Nothing in this world matters to me until this list is complete!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Aug 27, 2017)

Mojo288 said:


> Nothing in this world matters to me until this list is complete!!!!


Gotta agree with priorities!  Nice list.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Aug 27, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I don't understand why some people love pulchra so much.


Because it's the Newfoundland of tarantulas. Big, black, and chill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Aug 27, 2017)

With these Phormingochilus sp sabah blue on their way, ive pretty much crossed off the last of my current wish list. The last "must have" tarantula for me is Avicularia sp rufa but i cant find them anywhere in the states. Im reaching out to England and Germany currently to see if i can land some on import.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 27, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Because it's the Newfoundland of tarantulas. Big, black, and chill.


Maybe it's cuz I'm not a big dog person either..


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 27, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Maybe it's cuz I'm not a big dog person either..


You're more of a cat person I think. That's why you're into snappy arboreals


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 27, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Because it's the Newfoundland of tarantulas. Big, black, and chill.


Here we have a herd of G. pulchras waiting for cricket treats

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Deb60 (Aug 27, 2017)

On my list it's the P Scrofa and some more Dawrf Ts .


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 27, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> You're more of a cat person I think. That's why you're into snappy arboreals


Yup. Cats are fuzzy. And mean.


----------



## 0311usmc (Aug 27, 2017)

C


efmp1987 said:


> Here we have a herd of G. pulchras waiting for cricket treats [/QUOTE
> 
> C.minax are black and are way cooler than a g.pulchra. Just a thought.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 27, 2017)

0311usmc said:


> C


Blasphemy!  It's not completely black - I can see the stripes from 100 miles away. Part of the allure is the docile (possibly), inquisitive temperament, and the chunkiness.


----------



## 0311usmc (Aug 27, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Blasphemy!  It's not completely black - I can see the stripes from 100 miles away. Part of the allure is the docile (possibly), inquisitive temperament, and the chunkiness.


Sorry I don't know why my phone messed up my post. You don't like the c.minax?


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 27, 2017)

0311usmc said:


> Sorry I don't know why my phone messed up my post. You don't like the c.minax?


They have different appeal.  C. minax is "attractive", G. pulchra is "cute". LOL. Well you know what I mean.


----------



## 0311usmc (Aug 27, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> They have different appeal.  C. minax is "attractive", G. pulchra is "cute". LOL. Well you know what I mean.


I don't actually. I would rather have the minax. I don't care about docile tarantulas, I have never held a tarantula in my 31 years on earth and I don't plan on it so I could care less about it being docile I'm looking for bad ass in my tarantulas. Lol. But I respect your opinion.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 27, 2017)

0311usmc said:


> I don't actually. I would rather have the minax. I don't care about docile tarantulas, I have never held a tarantula in my 31 years on earth and I don't plan on it so I could care less about it being docile I'm looking for bad ass in my tarantulas. Lol. But I respect your opinion.



Pulchra and versicolor are the only docile species I am or plan on keeping. We need a breath of fresh air. Being always on our toes when removing boluses from the tank of excessively antisocial OW's can be quite taxing, at least to me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22 (Aug 27, 2017)

0311usmc said:


> I don't care about docile tarantulas, I have never held a tarantula in my 31 years on earth


Well, to be fair, it is a factor during cage maintenance and rehousing, and sometimes even feeding too, not just handling.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Swede Baboon (Aug 27, 2017)

end of sept there is a reptile fair..

OBT's
Pokies ( have to collect them all )
Albopilosum ( who doesnt like hairy ? )

// of course there is more.. but these are the currently important ones


----------



## carterxwr (Aug 27, 2017)

I've knocked 8 off of my current wishlist in the past two weeks, what remains out of my grasp (for now...)
- Ceratogyrus Marshalli
- Heterothele Gabonensis
- Poecilotheria Subfusca
Definitely the next 3 pick ups for me


----------



## AracKnight (Aug 27, 2017)

Im currently searching for some Euathlus spp. Especially sp. "Green"/"Green Femur", condorito and sp. "crema"
There are a lot of spiders on my list, that should follow someday but these are the ones, which shall get off my list next


----------



## TRection (Aug 27, 2017)

Cant get anymore right now (parents wont allow any more in the house) but in the future:

A. Versicolor
B. Albopilosum
C. Cyaneopubescens
G. Pulchripes


----------



## Marika (Oct 13, 2017)

Eupalaestrus campestratus
Thrixopelma cyaneolum


----------



## Venomgland (Oct 13, 2017)

I wish people would stop selling me "unsexed" juveniles and with in 5 seconds after looking at them seeing that its a male.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 13, 2017)

Marika said:


> Thrixopelma cyaneolum


Me too please! Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 13, 2017)

Current wish list (in no particular order):

1. Harpactira pulchripes
2. Pamphobeteus antinous (about to buy )
3. Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
4. Xenesthis sp. "blue"
5. Psednocnemis brachyramosa
6. Nhandu tripepii
7. Phormingochilus rufus
8. Thrixopelma cyaneolum
9. Pterinochilus murinus
10. Dolicothele diamantinensis
11. Orphnaecus philippinus
12. Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
13. Phormictopus sp. purple
14. Either Xenesthis immanis or intermedia


----------



## Ztesch (Oct 14, 2017)

Next on my list has to be a gbb.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 14, 2017)

Venomgland said:


> I wish people would stop selling me "unsexed" juveniles and with in 5 seconds after looking at them seeing that its a male.


Lol you should have figured out there is no such thing as an “unsexed” juvenile.  Any sizeable tarantula being sold as unsexed is a male.  I learned to never buy anything unsexed that didn’t fit in a condiment container.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Venomgland (Oct 14, 2017)

Rittdk01 said:


> Lol you should have figured out there is no such thing as an “unsexed” juvenile.  Any sizeable tarantula being sold as unsexed is a male.  I learned to never buy anything unsexed that didn’t fit in a condiment container.


I am in the know now!


----------



## Beggottenson (Jan 31, 2019)

post your tarantula wish list, here’s mine 
 P Muticus, P Irminia, C. Versicolor, 
P. Pulcher, H. Gigas, S. Crassipes, L. Parahybana, H Incei

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Liquifin (Jan 31, 2019)

Here's My List That I *TRULY *desire:
More M. balfouri (mines a suspect a male)
H. pulchripes
Aphonopelma sp. Diamondback
Chilobrachys sp. electric blue
& G. pulchra (i'm ashamed I don't have one)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Seraph (Jan 31, 2019)

My list is C. versicolor (which I am getting soon!), H. chilensis, D. diamantinensis, Hapalopus so Columbia, M. balfouri, Pamphobeteus sp Mascara (you won me over @antinous with your glorious photos) and any Ceratogyrus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Teal (Jan 31, 2019)

Off the top of my head...

- All the Pterinochilus (species and species localities) that I don't yet have (and hey, more of the ones I do have, because you can never have too many Pterinochilus)

- Ceratogyrus meridionalis (don't have any yet) and more C. sanderi (only have one, a confirmed female... now I need a boy!)

- Orphnaecus philippinus (because ORANGE)

- Poceilotheria subfusca "Lowland" (I have a HL, but LL is my favourite!)

- Cyriocosmus (ritae is my favourite, but any species would do!)



Liquifin said:


> G. pulchra (i'm ashamed I don't have one)


Same

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jrh3 (Jan 31, 2019)

mine would be Typhochlaena seladonia for sure.


----------



## Paul1126 (Jan 31, 2019)

I am determined that I will get an old world this year...
That old world will be M. balfouri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MissouriArachnophile (Jan 31, 2019)

None I got 16 within the first 4 months, while all have been doing well, I will be waiting till all these are sexed and try to ship out any of my males. All of mine are listed on my profile.


----------



## korlash091 (Jan 31, 2019)

C. versicolor, E. murinus. those are the ones i can think of right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Jan 31, 2019)

My full list is too long, but at the top is:

Citharacanthus cyaneus
Theraphosinae sp Panama
Tapinauchenius violaceus
Megaphobema robustum
Ceratogyrus meridionalis (or any Cerato, I just think this one is extra pretty)
Grammostola pulchripes (how do I not have one yet? Love Grammos!)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Teal (Jan 31, 2019)

MissouriArachnophile said:


> All of mine are listed on my profile.


I tried to look at your profile and got this message -

"*The following error occurred:*
This member limits who may view their full profile."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jan 31, 2019)

All who are within the Harpactira genus, B. albiceps, B. klaasi, all who are within the Phormictopus genus, all within the Pamphobeteus genus, all within the Ceratogyrus genus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Minty (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm sure I posted this recently and it's changed slightly, based on what's available.

Lampropelma nigerrimum
Psalmopoeus irminia
Harpactira pulchripes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vanisher (Jan 31, 2019)

I just want a few!
Pterinochilus murinus Dcf Kigoma
Phormictopus sp blue
Phormictoous atrichomatus
Xenesthis sp blue
Tapinauchenius sp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 31, 2019)

Need to finish the Poecilotheria genus. (Smithi, Formosa, hanuma, fasciata)

Phormingochilus carpenteri is a big one for me.

Many Avicularia species still needed. A merianae, purpurea, minatrix, sp Columbia, sp Ecuador, and RUFA. 

Need my first Haplopelma still lol.

And... I suppose some Pamphobeteus species. They're huge, and I do miss having a giant terrestrial to throw crickets at. And frogs for that matter..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MissouriArachnophile (Jan 31, 2019)

Teal said:


> I tried to look at your profile and got this message -
> 
> "*The following error occurred:*
> This member limits who may view their full profile."


Never noticed I didn't change it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty (Jan 31, 2019)

Venom1080 said:


> Need to finish the Poecilotheria genus. (Smithi, Formosa, hanuma, fasciata)


This is another goal of mine this year, buy more pokies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Justin H (Jan 31, 2019)

A. chalcodes
B. albopilosum "Nicaragua" (already have the hobby/Honduran)
B. emilia 
C. cyaneopubescens (GBB)
C. versicolor
T. stirmi or blondi (probably my favorite, really hesitant to mess with a damp enclosure as I may be allergic to some types of mold)

I also really like P. metallica. I don't really want one, though . A couple of dwarf species have been catching my eye as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ccTroi (Jan 31, 2019)

Sericopelma sp. “Santa Catalina”
Harpactira chrysogaster
Cyriopagopus lividus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mack1855 (Jan 31, 2019)

Megaphobema peterklaasi..(snowball chance in hell).
Poecilotheria smithi………….^^^^^^^ see above..
P.muticus...ya,that can happen,for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky (Jan 31, 2019)

Oh god... 

Phormingochilus sp 'Sabah Blue'
Phormingochilus everetti
Phormingochilus pennelhewetti
Phormingochilus sp 'Rufus'
Psalmopoeus victori
Psalmopoeus sp 'Alquitran'
Theraphosa blondi
Lampropelma nigerrimum arboricola
Haploclastus devamatha
Avicularia variegata
Poecilotheria subfusca 'Lowland'
Poecilotheria ornata

I'm just going to stop right there before Latin becomes my first language

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dmac (Jan 31, 2019)

Top of my list for next weekend's reptile show are _P_. _vittata_ and _P_. _subfusca_ "lowland." Absent one of those, also will look out for _H_. _chilensis_, _Y_. _diversipes_, _H_. _gabonensis_, _B_. _klaasi_, and maybe _Harpactira_ or _Aphonopelma_ species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## asunshinefix (Feb 1, 2019)

All the Pamphos! P. antinous is probably at the top of my list. Besides that I'd like to get more into Brachys, plus G. rosea (not porteri), G. iheringi, and G. sp north to complete my Grammostola collection. I also have my eye out for L. polycuspulatus and anything in the genus Phrixotrichus or Bonnetina. Genus Euathlus too; I only have an E. pulcherrimaklaasi. Guess I'm really into terrestrial New Worlds!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Killertut (Feb 1, 2019)

For now i am good. completed the brachypelma collection on christmas. now to let them grow and hope most are female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Minty (Feb 2, 2019)

Minty said:


> I'm sure I posted this recently and it's changed slightly, based on what's available.
> 
> Lampropelma nigerrimum
> Psalmopoeus irminia
> Harpactira pulchripes






Ordered these last night and this wish list is now complete. Need to compile a new one now.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## antinous (Feb 2, 2019)

Hm, I’d say any of the Pamphos I don’t have, any of the Phormictopus sp. I don’t have, Xenesthis I don’t have. Maybe a Theraphosa, not sure. Got the big three off my previous wish list already so nothing is too pressing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beggottenson (Feb 2, 2019)

Minty said:


> View attachment 299180
> 
> 
> Ordered these last night and this wish list is now complete. Need to compile a new one now.


I ordered two mystery boxes from ken the bug guy and it’s been over a month since it’s so cold I can’t wait any longer for them to come hahahah


----------



## Minty (Feb 3, 2019)

Beggottenson said:


> I ordered two mystery boxes from ken the bug guy and it’s been over a month since it’s so cold I can’t wait any longer for them to come hahahah


I'll be waiting a while too, due to low temperatures and shipping internationally. But I just wanted to get my order in ASAP, because their website stated they only had one confirmed female Psalmopoeus irminia, a species I've been desperate to get a hold of, since I saw them in person at an expo last year.


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Feb 5, 2019)

I now have N. chromatus on my _Need _list. Mark my words I'm going to get one of those spooky little things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blamo (Feb 12, 2019)

top 4 right now. i know this list will get bigger.
1.homoeomma chilensis
2.dolichothele diamantinensis
3.ybyrapora sooretama
4.typhochlaena seladonia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty (Feb 12, 2019)

Starting to think I need a few more Avicularia species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrazyDane (Feb 28, 2019)

I say all of the old World and some new ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LittleGiRLy (Feb 28, 2019)

Pamphobeteus Solaris
Pamphobeteus sp. Costa
Xenesthis sp. White
Xenesthis sp. Tenebris

And a replacement M. Robustum for my old girl that passed last month (but I already have a few on the way!).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HEk9 (Feb 28, 2019)

Atm, i just have one that ive been wanting for a long time, its the cyclocosmia ricketti the chinese hourglass spider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty (Feb 28, 2019)

The second Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens I have, is now a MM. So I really want a female to keep. I've ordered three slings and they'll hopefully be here soon.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------

